# stuff..things..ideas



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

So every once in a while I'll have a thought that doesn't need a thread but I'd still like to ask about it to clear it up. I want no pressure to think of stuff for this thread all the time ha. And if anybody has something they'd like to say about whatever.. then go ahead and say it .. This thread is open for debates.. So if you say something, expect it to be proven wrong or at least argued against.. What isn't cool is calling people shit like dumbass and stuff like that. I want no hard feelings in this thread. Witty comebacks are allowed and appreciated as I will most likely steal them .. 

So with this being said... FUCK.. I forgot what I made this thread for.. Eh I guess it'll be useful for me later.


----------



## J and J (May 25, 2012)

Well....
Fil-A-Chik is the best fast food restaurant, RIGHT EVERYBODY!? 


No, but seriously, it is.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

You mean chik-fil-a right? Right, of course you do .


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

On the weekends I usually take care of my son and my mom who has advanced Alzheimer's. This weekend I'm dumping those responsibilites and I'm heading up to see the Indy 500! Kick ass seats, I understand. I'm not into racing, but am SO looking forward to the entire weekend: a road trip with my buddies (it's been years since the last one!), staying in a cheap, sleazy motel, going out to the bars to meet some easy white trash bitches and take them back to said motel, and all the people-watching and super hotties at the track. I've always had to buy the best weed I could find to bring to these events for my friends, but this time I'm bringing a big sack of dank I grew myself! If I could have looked into the future, I never would have predicted I'd be a grower. Life's got twists and turns... Just like the Indy car track! Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## CannabisShaolin (May 25, 2012)

Woo hoo! Sounds like a good time. I love trashed white chicks and I love car crashes on a racetrack! I wish I could be there.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

one of my buddies is going there!


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2012)

Man taking care of the moms is huge !! Mad props son keep that shit up .


----------



## J and J (May 25, 2012)

All I can say is....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;5k3JVfxluFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU[/video]
When I was young
It seemed that life was so wonderful
A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical
And all the birds in the trees
Well they'd be singing so happily
Joyfully, playfully watching me

But then they send me away
To teach me how to be sensible
Logical, responsible, practical
And then they showed me a world
Where I could be so dependable
Clinical, intellectual, cynical

There are times when all the world's asleep
The questions run too deep for such a simple man
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned?
I know it sounds absurd but please tell me who I am
{ From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/s/supertramp-lyrics/the-logical-song-lyrics.html }

I say, "Now what would you say for they calling you a radical
Liberal, fanatical, criminal?"
Won't you sign up your name? We'd like to feel you're
Acceptable, respectable, presentable, a vegetable
Oh, ch-ch-check it out yeah

At night when all the world's asleep
The questions run so deep for such a simple man
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned?
I know it sounds absurd but please tell me who I am
Who I am, who I am, who I am

'Coz I'm feeling so illogical
D-d-digital
Oh, oh, oh, oh
Unbelievable
B-b-bloody marvelous


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

I hate how they display einstein as a "bad" guy in the vid.. He was a damn good guy IMO.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> [video=youtube;5k3JVfxluFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU[/video]
> When I was young
> It seemed that life was so wonderful
> A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical
> ...


Terence Mckenna, Fibonacci, ancient geometry! I love this video man, who ever created it probably believes in a lot of the stuff that I believe in. IOW hes bat-shit-crazy like me! lol


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

BTW the video was not trying to dis Einstein, its just how the world used to view him before he proved his brilliance. The world still somewhat views Terence Mckenna as a crazy fanatic, he too believes in a lost advanced ancient civilization.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Terence Mckenna, Fibonacci, ancient geometry! I love this video man, who ever created it probably believes in a lot of the stuff that I believe in. IOW hes bat-shit-crazy like me! lol


I think all humans are so so so much alike that it's ridiculous how we fight each other. I used to absolutely hate people, I changed my mind. I hate the dirty fuckers that corrupted our minds. Not to sound like a hippie, but I'm talking about governments, politicians, military etc... Some great man (He used to hate fame so I'll spare him the credit) once said that "a man can do as he will, but not will as he will". When he said that he was saying that man will act a certain way because he wants to, but he only wants to because he was taught that way. I don't hate people for idolizing money, power, and control.. no, I hate the people that brainwashed us into thinking we absolutely love that stuff. IDK I'm probably just as crazy as you because I love that song and its message which brings me back to my main point.. We are all so much alike that it's crazy.

Now I sound batshit crazy too .


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Nice you bring up brainwashing... His shit may sound crazy but the guy is talented. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnhjNzlJzPg


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> BTW the video was not trying to dis Einstein, its just how the world used to view him before he proved his brilliance. The world still somewhat views Terence Mckenna as a crazy fanatic, he too believes in a lost advanced ancient civilization.


I have to disagree with you there.. The artist of the song doesn't like radicals and places them with powerful people like obama. Think about it, who helps keep everybody in check with funds for school and the media? The president helps alot. And the artist of the song doesn't like the media (or at least that's how I take it) so he probably doesn't like the president too much either. So if the maker of the video is trying to stress the point that those people are bad and places einstein with them, I can only assume that the maker of the video thinks of einstein as a bad guy. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nice you bring up brainwashing... His shit may sound crazy but the guy is talented.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnhjNzlJzPg


Ok I was digging some of the shit he was saying until he said obama was cloned in a test tube... WTF?? Now I feel crazy for agreeing with half the shit he was saying. I agree we are being run by sick people, but shit that's the world we live in now. What the hell am I supposed to do about it? And I don't believe other countries are our enemies.. I just don't. How many times do you see terrorists? I've never ever seen a terrorist. I have heard personal stories about our military killing innocent people though.. I know for a fact we are intruding in other countries.. IDK, you can't trust anybody. Maybe america is just protecting me, maybe they aren't, as long as I have mary jane I'm fine.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ok I was digging some of the shit he was saying until he said obama was cloned in a test tube... WTF?? Now I feel crazy for agreeing with half the shit he was saying. I agree we are being run by sick people, but shit that's the world we live in now. What the hell am I supposed to do about it? And I don't believe other countries are our enemies.. I just don't. How many times do you see terrorists? I've never ever seen a terrorist. I have heard personal stories about our military killing innocent people though.. I know for a fact we are intruding in other countries.. IDK, you can't trust anybody. Maybe america is just protecting me, maybe they aren't, as long as I have mary jane I'm fine.


Yeah that test tube shit is fuckin nuts xD Im just glad hes against Obama.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

And after he talks about the cloning situation he just goes onto crazier shit.. skeletons on the moon?? Really?? Has that dude ever been on the moon? lol.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I have to disagree with you there.. The artist of the song doesn't like radicals and places them with powerful people like obama. Think about it, who helps keep everybody in check with funds for school and the media? The president helps alot. And the artist of the song doesn't like the media (or at least that's how I take it) so he probably doesn't like the president too much either. So if the maker of the video is trying to stress the point that those people are bad and places einstein with them, I can only assume that the maker of the video thinks of einstein as a bad guy. Maybe I'm wrong though.


Perhaps you should leave a comment and ask the creator of the video. If your right then that would mean hes calling Terence Mckenna a crazy fanatic, which hes not because he flashed a bunch of other pictures really fast that show his beliefs like multiple pictures of the 7 chakras and multiple pictures of ancient geometry and a couple other pictures showing his spirituality. And ancient geometry tries to tell people that the ancients had advanced knowledge beyond ours. And Terence Mckenna believes that they had advanced knowledge as well. I dont think he flashed all those pictures really fast to show that he was against those things.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And after he talks about the cloning situation he just goes onto crazier shit.. skeletons on the moon?? Really?? Has that dude ever been on the moon? lol.


Theres a lot of crazy unbelievable shit about the moon... Did you know one of the Apollo astronauts that was making patches for the space suits first made patches with Stonehenge on them, why the fuck would he make a patch with Stonehenge on the moon? He had to of been hinting that there was ancient monuments on the moon, which is why they rejected those patches and made him draw new ones. It may sound crazy but its true, that astronaut did indeed draw an ancient monument on the moon for his first attempts at drawing patches, the documentation is there. I can talk about more facts about the moon and guide you to the legit evidence but I said enough crazy shit for today lol.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

Ever seen mission to mars? Such a sick ass idea...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> ...I said enough crazy shit for today lol.


You filled your quota for the next decade


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Theres a lot of crazy unbelievable shit about the moon... Did you know one of the Apollo astronauts that was making patches for the space suits first made patches with Stonehenge on them, why the fuck would he make a patch with Stonehenge on the moon? He had to of been hinting that there was ancient monuments on the moon, which is why they rejected those patches and made him draw new ones. It may sound crazy but its true, that astronaut did indeed draw an ancient monument on the moon for his first attempts at drawing patches, the documentation is there. I can talk about more facts about the moon and guide you to the legit evidence but I said enough crazy shit for today lol.


Hell I'm open minded.. not too gullible though. If you have legit evidence I would like to see it. But don't get mad when I point out flaws in your theory.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hell I'm open minded.. not too gullible though. If you have legit evidence I would like to see it. But don't get mad when I point out flaws in your theory.


I forget what the websites called but it has 1.8 million pictures of the moons surface. If you were EXTREMELY observant of them you would find tiny little burred out areas that are clearly edited, they give you so many pictures because they know you dont have the time to look through all of them. A few observant people made some of these pictures public, some pictures with multiple blurred out spots. I can link you to a documentary tomorrow (because I gotta sleep now and get up early for work) that does have some bullshit in it but the majority of it is legit and gets you thinking WTF! lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I forget what the websites called but it has 1.8 million pictures of the moons surface. If you were EXTREMELY observant of them you would find tiny little burred out areas that are clearly edited, they give you so many pictures because they know you dont have the time to look through all of them. A few observant people made some of these pictures public, some pictures with multiple blurred out spots. I can link you to a documentary tomorrow (because I gotta sleep now and get up early for work) that does have some bullshit in it but the majority of it is legit and gets you thinking WTF! lol


Hmmm I'll watch the documentary.. But don't you think it would be really stupid of them to even release those photos to the public? I doubt they would. And not to sound like a dick chief, but I don't consider blurred out spots much proof. .. the smile means I don't wanna seem dickish.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Ahhhhhh I'm paranoid as fuck.. I ordered seeds earlier today. WTH happens if they bust me? Alright I need to chill lol.. but dammit I live in texas, the law hates cannabis here and they'll go out of there way to fuck with somebody like me.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

You're good man, dont worry about anything, ive gotten seeds from many different places around the world, never had any problems. Sometimes it just takes a little while longer to get the seeds, up to two weeks longer on one occasion for me.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

as they've said, my mug is all over the place. I have yet to have any contact with any police or government agency. Though i am not growing at the moment, there is still no way to prove that these plants are mine beyond reasonable doubt, especially if i hire a good attorney. No worries brah, as of right now, they have bigger fish to fry ya know what i mean? Remember, you are one of millions of people who buy cannabis seeds offline.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/504648-just-posting-pics-show-my.html


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

Couple more pics i personally think are badass. The pic of the garden doesn't even show half of it. And yes, those are pokemon cards.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

White boys can't dance? hah
[video=youtube;dMH0bHeiRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg[/video]



Nice plants and pokemon cards strife.. And saying I'm one of the millions that buy seeds online put my worries to rest lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahhhhhh I'm paranoid as fuck.. I ordered seeds earlier today. WTH happens if they bust me? Alright I need to chill lol.. but dammit I live in texas, the law hates cannabis here and they'll go out of there way to fuck with somebody like me.


Don't worry about it, bro. I've also ordered seeds from a few different banks and no problems. I would use the stealth option where they send them in a T-shirt or mug, it's a little extra but I think it's worth it. I once received as a gift from Attitude a white t-shirt with a huge picture of Hendrix's face, and large print reading, 'Supply The Demand!' One evening, I wore it to a bar when a buddy popped over unexpectedly to take me out drinking, and picked up a couple of long time customers because of it  I am now cloning and no longer fuck with seeds, but I'll probably order again in the future when I get bored with these five strains. Some good advice I read here (after the fact) is don't ever order seeds to the address at which they'll be grown, but some other heavies on here don't think it's a big deal. Like Zaehet said, you're one of millions of customers, and I guarantee there are thousands of growers that live right in your area...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Yeah I ordered the wallet lol.. I'm too paranoid to pass that shit up. It sucks that they will come too late in the year. I was really looking forward to an outdoor grow. Fuck it. Too late on getting the order delivered to another address lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I ordered the wallet lol.. I'm too paranoid to pass that shit up. It sucks that they will come too late in the year. I was really looking forward to an outdoor grow. Fuck it. Too late on getting the order delivered to another address lol.


Just posted this in your other thread:

Awww, C'mon Hep! This will be a fun adventure, and a great learning experience. Who cares what happens this round? Your not counting on a bumper crop to carry you through the year financially, so go out and fuck up and learn so you'll be ready next year. You may be surprised, if you move your ass those little ladies could get to 4-5 feet high!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Just posted this in your other thread:
> 
> Awww, C'mon Hep! This will be a fun adventure, and a great learning experience. Who cares what happens this round? Your not counting on a bumper crop to carry you through the year financially, so go out and fuck up and learn so you'll be ready next year. You may be surprised, if you move your ass those little ladies could get to 4-5 feet high!


lol I saw that. It's back on. .


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I have to disagree with you there.. The artist of the song doesn't like radicals and places them with powerful people like obama. Think about it, who helps keep everybody in check with funds for school and the media? The president helps alot. And the artist of the song doesn't like the media (or at least that's how I take it) so he probably doesn't like the president too much either. So if the maker of the video is trying to stress the point that those people are bad and places einstein with them, I can only assume that the maker of the video thinks of einstein as a bad guy. Maybe I'm wrong though.


What a great song, I'm surprised no one has covered it lately. 
My interpretation is that the pictures are trying to fit the lyrics. Einstein was indeed a radical, but not in the negative way you seem to be thinking. The next word is 'liberal' which shows Obama, then fanatical- Mckenna, then criminal- picture of police dragging man down steps during some protest. He uses a picture of Ayn Rand around 3:18 that is only there trying to answer "who I am" in a direct reference to the philosophy of Objectivism. 

That's my take FWIW. 


BTW, I have to tell you, I just found someone that has a source for DMT. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

Will you please post a link that describes the Yoist idea of death, and or an afterlife? I am legitamately interested. This is my favorite part about leaning about new philosophies of life.


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Will you please post a link that describes the Yoist idea of death, and or an afterlife? I am legitamately interested. This is my favorite part about leaning about new philosophies of life.


Once we have established the inseparability of Occam's Razor and sincere exploration of Truth,
we can achieve deeper understandings of our own life and how it makes sense for us to live.
No possibilities can ever be completely ruled out. But it does make sense to sort out the
understandings that are currently supported by our experience from the understandings which
are not currently supported (even if someday they may be). This is the notion of exploring and
understanding the universe so that we can discover the best way to achieve the things we
want to achieve.
So lets turn our attention for a moment to a practical application of this
wisdom. There is a deep rooted human desire for life. Very few people want
to stop existing. Humans, in this respect, are like every other living
organism. We strive to stay alive, to live for another day. The evolutionary
roots of this are well understood at this point. Organisms that did not
employ every fiber of their being in the struggle to survive so that they
could one day reproduce viable offspring, and pass on this will to survive,
have, long ago, died out. It was only those organisms that favored life that
survived to exist in our world today.1
Humans share this feature with other living organisms. Unfortunately we do eventually die.
Though we often struggle right up to our last breath, there eventually comes a day when the
functioning of our bodies and our brains which produces the miracle of consciousness and
awareness, ceases, and with it our personal consciousness appears---based on all the
available evidence---to wink out of existence.
The horror of this should not be lost on anybody. We have evolved to resist death with nearly
every fiber of our beings, and yet every one of us dies. We all fail in the end. The result of this
can be seen in practically every human culture, since the beginning of known human culture --
people have been proposing a cornucopia of alternative versions of reality to help cope with
this eternal pain. We have concocted stories for ourselves where instead of dying we go on
living forever in eternal paradise, are eventually reunited with our loved ones in the spirit world,
are continually reborn in an endless series of live, etc., etc.
All these stories about the continuation of our consciousness after the deaths of our bodies
have one thing in common: they propose a sea of conjectures for which there is absolutely no
evidence. And, in the majority of cases, they contradict one another -- if one is right, than the
vast majority of others must be wrong. In every case as we pair away these additional
conjectures, we finally come down to an understanding of consciousness that exists in tandem
with the functioning of a brain, the logical conclusion of which is that when the brain ceases to
function, our consciousness ceases to exist.
Furthermore, many of these stories of continuing consciousness have profoundly negative
impact on our world. If our world is just an illusion to prepare us for entry into a land of
immortality (or a series of births, deaths, and rebirths leading to eventual release from this
suffering called life and entry into nirvana), then we diminish the importance of our actual lives.
Indeed, this is the goal of such beliefs: by making the life we will eventually lose relatively
unimportant, a belief in the afterlife lessens the agonizing sting of death.
But if this is not the real life, if this is not the one we should worry about, how can such a
belief not help to make us react less strongly to the horror around us, the destruction of our
world, and even to enable us to participate in destructive horrors. Humanity will be much better
off when we can shed these unsubstantiated (and contradictory!) fairy tales about a
continuing consciousness, and truly embrace our lives as our only known shot at being. This is
our one chance at existence, and we would all be better off if people were trying to make the
most of it.
We dont claim to have evidence against the existence of an afterlife. However, the tales of
continued personal existence after death seem highly unlikely to be true because: (1) they
meet all the conditions of wishful thinking as they are the prototypical notion that we want to
believe, (2) as they contradict one another, what is the likelihood that the one you were
taught is the correct one (out of the thousands that have been taught to millions of other
people), and (3) there is no evidence for any of them and thus they meet the conditions for
being considered fictions, i.e., each is one of an infinite number of possible stories with no
evidence to support any of them.
Imagine someone claims that the lights don't go out when you flip the switch -- instead the
light exists forever in an eternal afterlight. That certainly is possible. But what the evidence
suggests is that the light stops being generated when electricity stops running through the
circuit. We don't understand exactly how electricity running through a circuit creates light --
we don't even understand what electricity, charge, electrons or photons really are. But the
model which includes the afterlight includes one of an infinite number of possible unnecessary
inventions with no evidence to support them. We tend to call such invented stories fictions or
fairy tales. When we shave the afterlight away, we are left with a cessation of the
generation of light when the electricity stops flowing.
Similarly, when we shave the afterlife away we are left with a cessation of the generation of an
individual's consciousness when the brain stops functioning. Some may say that doesn't
account for the evidence of many people's feelings that life goes on after death.
However, we already know that people often have feelings about how the world works that do
not correspond to reality, especially when those feelings and beliefs represent strongly desired
wishes and prevent the experience of nearly intolerable pain. So the best explanation for those
feelings (in the case where they cannot actually be verified with evidence) would be to
recognize that while its possible they are correct, there is no evidence of their being correct.
Therefore, a belief in that truth is an unsupported belief, one among an infinite number of
possibilities, a fiction.
By denying the existence of death, by hanging on to the notion of some sort of continued
personal existence after death, we make it impossible to truly spiritually prepare for death. By
accepting the apparent reality, we can really prepare ourselves, and achieve a deeper
appreciation of every moment of our lives.


----------



## TogTokes (May 26, 2012)

baddies being bad, normal day at RIU lol. 

I choose you Squirtle!


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Once we have established the ...


homie dont do walls of letters.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Hey mp you better write us up a trip report here on this thread .


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2012)

Just an observation that does not need a thread of its own so I'll post it in here.

As an Alcoholic, I have noticed that when some folks disagree they always want to go for the "Your drunk" card
and beat you with that statement like it was a baseball bat, completely disregarding what the disagreement was about.

Then when a similar disagreement comes around again and I'm sober they can not call me drunk, that is a good feeling,
but I still don't have what it takes to tell them they are stupid whether I'm drunk or not.

rant over


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hmmm I'll watch the documentary.. But don't you think it would be really stupid of them to even release those photos to the public? I doubt they would. And not to sound like a dick chief, but I don't consider blurred out spots much proof. .. the smile means I don't wanna seem dickish.


You dont consider edited photos as proof of the government trying to hide something? And its true, all 1.8 million of those photos are open to the public. But judging from your strict standards for evidence I dont know if you'll get anything from this video. I posted this video for the skeptics to nit pick and only Heis pointed something out but he pointed out the obvious bullshit and ignored the legit stuff. Doer was pretty interested in the points the video made (Im pretty sure Doer is a skeptic... someone correct me if Im wrong lol).


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

Mindphuk, did you write that yourself? I mean, if you didn't that doesn't make the message any less relevant. I just want to know because whoever wrote that did an extremely good job and i would like to give credit to the appropriate person.


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You dont consider edited photos as proof of the government trying to hide something? And its true, all 1.8 million of those photos are open to the public. But judging from your strict standards for evidence I dont know if you'll get anything from this video. I posted this video for the skeptics to nit pick and only Heis pointed something out but he pointed out the obvious bullshit and ignored the legit stuff. Doer was pretty interested in the points the video made (Im pretty sure Doer is a skeptic... someone correct me if Im wrong lol).


Is this the video where they are 'shocked' to find out the moon actually has some color or the video where they mistake pixelation for airbrushed smudges?


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Mindphuk, did you write that yourself? I mean, if you didn't that doesn't make the message any less relevant. I just want to know because whoever wrote that did an extremely good job and i would like to give credit to the appropriate person.


I'm sorry, it appears I forgot the link. It was a copy & paste from the _Book of Yo_. http://www.bahaistudies.net/asma/yoism.pdf


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Is this the video where they are 'shocked' to find out the moon actually has some color or the video where they mistake pixelation for airbrushed smudges?


Yes, that being the obvious bullshit of the video (making a big deal of the moons color that is) lol that and claiming an edited photo with the blurred out structure being 10 times the size of LA and the blurred humanoid beside it being 1/10 the size. Are you referring to two videos? Im talking about Moon Rising, thats the one where they chose the stupid main idea to be the color of the moon when there was so much more going on thats far more interesting.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hell I'm open minded.. not too gullible though. If you have legit evidence I would like to see it. But don't get mad when I point out flaws in your theory.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilOsZyjRvDs 

There it is man, try not to pay much attention about the color part because the moon having color is not a big deal. Also that giant humanoid shit is BS too, just focus on everything else.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You dont consider edited photos as proof of the government trying to hide something? And its true, all 1.8 million of those photos are open to the public. But judging from your strict standards for evidence I dont know if you'll get anything from this video. I posted this video for the skeptics to nit pick and only Heis pointed something out but he pointed out the obvious bullshit and ignored the legit stuff. Doer was pretty interested in the points the video made (Im pretty sure Doer is a skeptic... someone correct me if Im wrong lol).


If the government was trying to hide these pics, why the hell would they release them to the public? I don't have strict standards for evidence, I let the truth flow. If it is real evidence, then it's evidence.. I'm not just gonna say "oh I don't like that so it's not evidence". 

And calm down about the whole skeptic thing, they just like proof. What's wrong with that? Do you believe in leprechauns? If so, then you must have smoked some good shit. If not, why? Is it because there's no evidence? Same goes with the great minds of RIU.. alot of claims sound just as believable as leprechauns. At least they ask for evidence instead of getting mad and "forcing" their beliefs on you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilOsZyjRvDs
> 
> There it is man, try not to pay much attention about the color part because the moon having color is not a big deal. Also that giant humanoid shit is BS too, just focus on everything else.


So ignore the stupidity of the video and only listen out for legit evidence of strange stuff happening on the moon.. Rodger dodger


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Oh come on man... an hour documentary? Fuck this bro.. shits gonna be a buzz kill. Don't think it's because I dont want to face your "truth" or anything since I've never watched a hour long documentary that anybody on RIU has posted. If you could send me to a few key points in the movie I'll watch them though.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

16 minutes in : Not gonna lie, some of the craters on the moon look like strange giant objects. But images can be mistaken. I mean how do we know that those so called "objects" aren't just craters with shadows lining up at the perfect angles creating an illusion? Some of those pictures showed large standing objects too. Has NASA denied that there are large standing craters? Because I'm pretty sure that's what they are. I wish these guys could get better proof than some pictures that are most likely mistaken as being photos of E.T. shit. IDK though.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh come on man... an hour documentary? Fuck this bro.. shits gonna be a buzz kill. Don't think it's because I dont want to face your "truth" or anything since I've never watched a hour long documentary that anybody on RIU has posted. If you could send me to a few key points in the movie I'll watch them though.


Im too lazy to skim through it and find key points lol It is kind of a buzzkill because its anti-climatic and the focus is on stupid coloring of the moon. The main points are basically numerous edited photos of the moon, photos taken by astronauts that have the many crosshairs visible on land but not on the black horizon when a lot of the photos have the crosshairs clearly visible on the on the horizon, IOW more editing to hide something. The most famous photo taken of the Earth from the moon is edited by placing the earth on a black background with no stars. A photo taken on the moon of an unmistakable cylindrical structure sicking out of the ground at a angle in the distance. The first submissions of Apollo arm patches drawn by an astronaut that has him drawing Stonehenge on the moon for some reason along with Egyptian symbolism. EVERY single space agency in the world sharing the same "vector" design in their logo, also a anonymous painter from 400 years ago (I think 400) painting a woman with a subtle yet detailed flying saucer in the background, the same "vector" symbolism is apparent in that painting too. Crazy shit being seen in the reflection of astronauts facemasks. And some bald headed dude explaining his extensive research and tracking down an old fart who had something to do with the Apollo missions, saying that the old fart was not afraid of spilling the governments secrets because he was gunna die soon anyways... *takes a breath* god damn, all that typin just to make myself look crazy lol.


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> If the government was trying to hide these pics, why the hell would they release them to the public? I don't have strict standards for evidence, I let the truth flow. If it is real evidence, then it's evidence.. I'm not just gonna say "oh I don't like that so it's not evidence".
> 
> And calm down about the whole skeptic thing, they just like proof. What's wrong with that? Do you believe in leprechauns? If so, then you must have smoked some good shit. If not, why? Is it because there's no evidence? Same goes with the great minds of RIU.. alot of claims sound just as believable as leprechauns. At least they ask for evidence instead of getting mad and "forcing" their beliefs on you.


Wow dude! I am just floored seeing you make some of the same arguments about skepticism that we were making to you just a few short months ago. You have really put some thought into this, I can tell. You are the poster child for critical thinking so now that any time someone makes the idiotic claim that these discussions about god won't change anyone's mind, I will just say, "What about Hep?"


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

...the late Robert McCall was the artist responsible for actually creating the flashes and he recalled that &#8220;Jack Schmitt was the geologist astronaut on that mission, and he thought Stonehenge would be a wonderful image to include, one of the first civilizations, as we know civilizations, would be an interesting symbol. So I designed some with Stonehenge as the graphic imagery.&#8221;
http://www.eternalidol.com/?p=10504


Not exactly sure why this rejected flash is considered to be some sort of conspiracy. There doesn't appear to be anyone hiding any information and it doesn't appear to imply anything about ancient civilizations anywhere except on Earth.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> If the government was trying to hide these pics, why the hell would they release them to the public? I don't have strict standards for evidence, I let the truth flow. If it is real evidence, then it's evidence.. I'm not just gonna say "oh I don't like that so it's not evidence".
> 
> And calm down about the whole skeptic thing, they just like proof. What's wrong with that? Do you believe in leprechauns? If so, then you must have smoked some good shit. If not, why? Is it because there's no evidence? Same goes with the great minds of RIU.. alot of claims sound just as believable as leprechauns. At least they ask for evidence instead of getting mad and "forcing" their beliefs on you.


All I did was mention skeptics, calm down man. You view me as some gullible crazy fool and I view you as an oblivious fish not believing theres life beyond water, nothing is going to change that.


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

Ed Current exposes why it is hard to many of these videos and conspiracy tales seriously. 

[video=youtube;k8VAsoVuShM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=k8VAsoVuShM[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

Translation- i believe what i want to regardless of the facts... you have ideas that you claim no certainty to and i don't like that.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> ...the late Robert McCall was the artist responsible for actually creating the flashes and he recalled that &#8220;Jack Schmitt was the geologist astronaut on that mission, and he thought Stonehenge would be a wonderful image to include, one of the first civilizations, as we know civilizations, would be an interesting symbol. So I designed some with Stonehenge as the graphic imagery.&#8221;
> http://www.eternalidol.com/?p=10504
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure why this rejected flash is considered to be some sort of conspiracy. There doesn't appear to be anyone hiding any information and it doesn't appear to imply anything about ancient civilizations anywhere except on Earth.


So for this observation to be true, you were expecting his explanation to be "theres ancient monuments on the moon" ? Of course he had to provide reasons why he chose to use Stonehenge, and if there were monuments on the moon then obviously he wouldnt mention that lol He would make something up.


----------



## mindphuk (May 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> So for this observation to be true, you were expecting his explanation to be "theres ancient monuments on the moon" ? Of course he had to provide reasons why he chose to use Stonehenge, and if there were monuments on the moon then obviously he wouldnt mention that lol He would make something up.


So you would prefer to make up some wild speculative premise that there are monuments on the moon rather than take the word of the people involved? That's what I thought.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> All I did was mention skeptics, calm down man. You view me as some gullible crazy fool and I view you as an oblivious fish not believing theres life beyond water, nothing is going to change that.


Dude I believe there's a whole lot of life out there in space. I just don't think those pics prove it. Think about how big space is.. Seriously think about it, we aren't just some lucky planet in the pocket of space that got to have life. I don't view you as a gullible crazy fool man.. and gees, didn't think you thought of me that way.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> So for this observation to be true, you were expecting his explanation to be "theres ancient monuments on the moon" ? Of course he had to provide reasons why he chose to use Stonehenge, and if there were monuments on the moon then obviously he wouldnt mention that lol He would make something up.


What kind of dumbass would give themselves away like that? Why would he choose stonehenge knowing it would give "ancient civilizations" away? And obviously he's trying to hide it right? .. No he's not trying to hide it since he wouldn't have made it so obvious to begin with.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude I believe there's a whole lot of life out there in space. I just don't think those pics prove it. Think about how big space is.. Seriously think about it, we aren't just some lucky planet in the pocket of space that got to have life. I don't view you as a gullible crazy fool man.. and gees, didn't think you thought of me that way.


If you knew my beliefs you would think of me this way, I could talk about my spiritually gifted friend and that would make you think Im bat-shit-crazy lol You shouldnt take offence, that is how I view skeptics, and gullible crazy fool is how skeptics view me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> If you knew my beliefs you would think of me this way, I could talk about my spiritually gifted friend and that would make you think Im bat-shit-crazy lol You shouldnt take offence, that is how I view skeptics, and gullible crazy fool is how skeptics view me.


I'm not sure if I would be called a skeptic, but that is still not the way I view you. People have beliefs, so what? Your beliefs are fine with me and I hope you learn from them. However, if you post your beliefs here you should expect them to be argued against (says so in the op). I'm not here only to show you the truth, but to also help you. If you don't want help, that's completely understandable. 

So keep on arguing your points (which is a VERY good thing to do), but also be prepared to admit you're wrong when you're wrong. Hell, I could be wrong, but so far nothing has proven that so I'm gonna keep arguing my points until proven wrong. IF you are able to fully convince me that there are ancient civilizations on the moon, then I will admit you're right, give you a internet "pat on the back", and rep you for arguing a valid point. 

I'm like way high, I hope you are too


----------



## psari (May 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ... Think about how big space is.. Seriously think about it, ...


&#8220;Space, says the introduction to the guide, is big, really big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind bogglingly big it is. And so on.&#8221; -- The Hitchhiker&#8217;s Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

I was in my room master chiefing a few bowls and thinking. I started to think of how happy I was as a religious person and how I'm still kind of sad now (don't pay much attention to that since it's not important to what I'm trying to say in this post).I was thinking of how happy I would be at that exact moment if I had kept my religion and not thought about anything. I pictured myself hanging with a friend, smoking, and laughing.. a good time.

But what really got me thinking is thinking about my childhood. When I was young, I didn't have a religion. My parents didn't force anything on me at all.. never even mentioned it. I was so fucking happy when I was younger.. then I started asking questions. These questions led me to believe in god.. Believing in god led me to believe in hell.. hell led me to depression.. depression led me to thinking.. thining led me to leaving my religion.. and here I am now.. smoking a bowl as a recovering sad fuck. 

Now I'm wondering if it was religion that brought me to depression or my curiousity to find out the meaning of life (which is what brought religion to mind).. I guess they kind of go hand in hand.. but I still find it weird. 

So you know how I always say I want to go back to being religious in a way? Well I want to go further back to the care free life I had as a kid before I was introduced to religion and logical thinking.

Sorry if this doesn't make any sense at all. I'm smoking and thinking. I had a thought train coming along and wanted to type it up before I got completely lost.. So yeah, now I'm gonna think about it some more lol.


----------



## mindphuk (May 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not sure if I would be called a skeptic, but that is still not the way I view you. People have beliefs, so what? Your beliefs are fine with me and I hope you learn from them. However, if you post your beliefs here you should expect them to be argued against (says so in the op). I'm not here only to show you the truth, but to also help you. If you don't want help, that's completely understandable.
> 
> So keep on arguing your points (which is a VERY good thing to do), but also be prepared to admit you're wrong when you're wrong. Hell, I could be wrong, but so far nothing has proven that so I'm gonna keep arguing my points until proven wrong. IF you are able to fully convince me that there are ancient civilizations on the moon, then I will admit you're right, give you a internet "pat on the back", and rep you for arguing a valid point.
> 
> I'm like way high, I hope you are too


Man. I'm so glad you're back Hep. ::


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 27, 2012)

When we are children we live in the moment, this is where true happiness comes from Hep. As we get older our minds continue to grow (well, when we get too old they start to degrade, but everything does that with enough passing time) Instead of worrying about the past, or the future, the only thing that is on our minds is NOW, and what we can do to make now more pleasurable for ourselves, and for the people we are around. 

Like i said before, after lying to ourselves for so long... and when the absurdity of existence is realized and accepted, it is inevitable that we will be sad for a time. But i assure you, the more time passes, the more we will embrace the absurdity instead of fear it, instead of run from it. The more we embrace it, the more honest we are with ourselves, with other people, the better we feel, the more at peace with ourselves we are. 

As ive said before, but what is happiness except the simple harmony between a man and the life he leads? We must all make our own way through life. 

Honesty gives us a heightened sense of freedom, peace of mind, taking responsibility for the decisions we make, and the things that we think. Becoming more conscious about the way we think, why we think the things we do, and trying to understand how our emotions effect the way we think is a big part of growing up, a big part of getting older and starting to become one with who we are as an individual. 

Happiness is a choice my friend, not many people realize this, and too many are too self absorbed or do not have enough self confidence to realize this. We all have it in us, each and every one of us, to make the decision to just BE happy, to just BE in the NOW. 

One of the biggest problems with the human condition is that we have this tendency to view ourselves through the eyes of other human animals, instead of viewing ourselves through our own eyes. Know that it doesn't matter what anyone thinks about you, the only thing that really matters is what YOU think about you, bottom line. The more honest you are with you, the better you will feel about you, and the easier it will be for you to choose happiness over sadness. 

Just this evening i rode my bike to the store to get my lil bro (20yrs) and his girlfriend (22yrs) a bottle of vodka while they set up their ps3 for us to do some gaming and drinking all night. I rode across the road to kroger and locked my bike up, went inside and grabbed the half gallon, and walked up to the check out isle. There was an older man and woman, i would say around the age of 50-60 who had a shit ton stuff, and the poor (very cute) girl working the cash line was having a really hard time keeping up, i could see it. So instead of doing what everybody else would do and sit and watch, i set down my half gallon, walked around to the other side of the isle and started bagging the groceries and putting them into the cart. After i got done the man (with a very cool australian accent btw) asked me if i worked there, i smiled and said "nope!" he asked why i helped, i smiled and said "cuz im just a really nice dude" you could just see the gratitude emanating from the guys face. Oh it was priceless really... anyways, i walked back around and noticed the name tag on the girls shirt, Jenn i believe, and said pretty rough nite eh Jenn, and you really wouldn't believe how important it is to someone for you to treat them as a human being, instead of a thing put there to ring up your shit ya know? So not only did i help two strangers, i also helped another feel a little better ya know? And i was also a great example for everyone else around who observed my actions. After i rang the shit up the dude had waited for me so he could shake my hand, and told me how much it meant for someone to do that, and that it fills him with a sense of hope that there are still good people out in the world, and he gave me his card lol. Some kind of president for a security system company or something. I prolly wont call him, but whatevs.

The moral of this story, is that when you start becoming who you really want to be (and im sure, deep down in everyone's inner being, (i would like to think) that they would want to do the same exact thing) you find so many different ways to fill your life with meaning, purpose, freedom and happiness. To be a good example for everyone, and especially for yourself, choosing to be a better part of yourself in all occasions. Going out of your way to do something nice for someone without expecting anything in return but a smile, and a thanks. Doing something spontaneous that you normally wouldn't do will put you in some really cool situations where you can meet some really good people, because they ARE out there bud, we just gotta find them. The best way to do this is to be better parts of ourselves in all moments, to be a good example for everyone, and most importantly... be honest with ourselves.

Keep that glass half full my friend, stay young, live in the now, be honest, it's all we can really do. Hope you enjoyed the story.


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ok I was digging some of the shit he was saying until he said obama was cloned in a test tube... WTF?? Now I feel crazy for agreeing with half the shit he was saying. I agree we are being run by sick people, but shit that's the world we live in now. What the hell am I supposed to do about it? And I don't believe other countries are our enemies.. I just don't. How many times do you see terrorists? I've never ever seen a terrorist. I have heard personal stories about our military killing innocent people though.. I know for a fact we are intruding in other countries.. IDK, you can't trust anybody. Maybe america is just protecting me, maybe they aren't, as long as I have mary jane I'm fine.


_These motherfuckers they're controlling us now
But no one's talking about it, made us proud to be slaves_


I'm going to look into the seemingly odd ones.... most of it is dead on -just because we aren't familiar with the others doesn't make them crazier does it? Anyhoo, will report back with anything credible


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> _These motherfuckers they're controlling us now
> But no one's talking about it, made us proud to be slaves_
> 
> 
> I'm going to look into the seemingly odd ones.... most of it is dead on -just because we aren't familiar with the others doesn't make them crazier does it? Anyhoo, will report back with anything credible


No, it doesn't make them crazier.. good point. But you can surely see how they sound crazier right? I mean obama being cloned in a test tube?? LOL, if anybody can throw up a link here that proves that's true I'd like to see it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

People seem to think that in order for other living organisms to exist on another planet, there has to be water, oxygen etc... But I don't think so. We survived on this planet because that's what we needed. That's why all animals and humans are carbon based. This planet gave us our needs. I think other planets give other species their needs. I believe that there are other organisms that aren't carbon based like us. We are just one biological setup out of the possible billions out there in space. That's an awesome thought. I wonder how other life forms look like and what they're made of.. Crazy.


----------



## psari (May 28, 2012)

Yes, we've already found similar occurrences on good ole Terra firma.

Uhm, been a year or so now, but Mono Lake in Cali coughed up an arsenic based bacteria ... Darwin quotes about not knowing what's under our feet and all that rot.


For all our quickly expanding knowledge, there is so freaking much we've yet to discover. 


As a side note, the reason the fiction and academics want to find carbon based life and all that is to find places we could live ... and possibly meet something compatible. Something that evolved in the depths of deep space vacuum may have been seen already, but there is no commonality for communications etc. 


Worse case you can always get Spore and dream a little dream.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

psari said:


> Yes, we've already found similar occurrences on good ole Terra firma.
> 
> Uhm, been a year or so now, but Mono Lake in Cali coughed up an arsenic based bacteria ... Darwin quotes about not knowing what's under our feet and all that rot.
> 
> ...


Oh I know we don't know shit . I know why we want to find carbon based life. I'm just saying I would love to see something living that isn't carbon based. It would just blow my mind. 

Whoah, I haven't heard abut the arsenic bacteria yet..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

Is depression needed for survival or are depressed people supposed to die out and not reproduce? Isn't it hereditary? I guess humans kinda cheat natural selection with our emotions eh? I mean, some people can look past looks and physical atributes (which I don't think happens with other animals) and have offspring with somebody only because they like "whats on the inside" (emotions) of the opposite sex.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh I know we don't know shit . I know why we want to find carbon based life. I'm just saying I would love to see something living that isn't carbon based. It would just blow my mind.
> 
> Whoah, I haven't heard abut the arsenic bacteria yet..


That arsenic-based bug seems controversial, if not all but debunked:

*An Arsenic-Based Life-Form?*
Another study based on an appealing idea described a bacterium that appeared to defy the rules of nature. This bug, from a lake in California, seemed to use the poison arsenic in place of an element thought essential for life.
NASA held a big press conference late last year to announce the finding, which provoked a lot of talk about the possibility of extraterrestrial life_._ But many experts in the field were unimpressed by NASA's event.
"It took five minutes to decide it really shouldn't have happened," says Simon Silver of the University of Illinois, Chicago, who is an expert on organisms that can tolerate high levels of arsenic.
Critics said the study's data failed to back up its conclusion that this organism was incorporating arsenic into its DNA. Eventually, the journal _Science _published some of these criticisms online.
Then, just a few weeks ago, Silver's lab published a sequence of the organism's genome. The genome showed nothing that would suggest the organism is using arsenic in a unique way.
"It's not a bizarre bug at all," Silver says. "It has the normal range of genes, and there's just nothing surprising in its genome at all."
Even so, the authors stand by their study. And so far, the journal _Science_ hasn't retracted it.

Also, this article is informative:

http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/12/02/its-not-an-arsenic-based-life/


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Is depression needed for survival or are depressed people supposed to die out and not reproduce? Isn't it hereditary? I guess humans kinda cheat natural selection with our emotions eh? I mean, some people can look past looks and physical atributes (which I don't think happens with other animals) and have offspring with somebody only because they like "whats on the inside" (emotions) of the opposite sex.


Check out BillyBonnie's new thread about this subject: https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/532303-modern-human-evolution-gene-pool.html


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Is depression needed for survival or are depressed people supposed to die out and not reproduce? Isn't it hereditary? I guess humans kinda cheat natural selection with our emotions eh? I mean, some people can look past looks and physical atributes (which I don't think happens with other animals) and have offspring with somebody only because they like "whats on the inside" (emotions) of the opposite sex.


There is a theory that depression is a chemical imbalance... i have a theory that this chemical imbalance is self induced.


----------



## DROPZILLA (May 29, 2012)

off topic.. but so is this entire thread 
lol

what do you guys think of Nas's lyrical content?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qWYjmkZOK4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McYqxci_PEg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zohgrnIxTMY&feature=related


​


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> off topic.. but so is this entire thread
> lol
> 
> what do you guys think of Nas's lyrical content?
> ...


Nas is an amazing poet, and one of the top 5 MC's off all time. There's a music thread by eye exaggerate in this subforum where we post music and discuss it. Click this link: https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/469136-music.html See you over there!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think if nobody told us about after life, we wouldn't be disappointed that nothing will happen after death. 
It's like smelling pizza in your friends house but there's no more pizza. You now want pizza because you smell it, but you weren't even thinking of pizza before. 
It's like a big tease.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> There is a theory that depression is a chemical imbalance... i have a theory that this chemical imbalance is self induced.


How do you figure the self-induction? I suffer from clinical depression ... and while I admit that from the outside it is a dead ringer for simple laziness, on the inside ... whoa no. cn


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jun 2, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> There is a theory that depression is a chemical imbalance... i have a theory that this chemical imbalance is self induced.


How & Why? Are you the subject of your theory?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jun 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420:7492363 said:


> Is depression needed for survival or are depressed people supposed to die out and not reproduce? Isn't it hereditary? I guess humans kinda cheat natural selection with our emotions eh? I mean, some people can look past looks and physical atributes (which I don't think happens with other animals) and have offspring with somebody only because they like "whats on the inside" (emotions) of the opposite sex.


 This points to strong environment factors in depression I believe, yes the most socialist coutries are the happiest. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2012-05-25/world-s-happiest-countries.html


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> How & Why? Are you the subject of your theory?


I already asked but was not granted a reply. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why are guys attracted to 18 year old girls but women aren't attracted to 18 year old guys? I guess guys like weaker things.. Creppy lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why are guys attracted to 18 year old girls but women aren't attracted to 18 year old guys? I guess guys like weaker things.. Creppy lol.


Because 18 year old girls are easy to impress. 

Let's face it, going either way, anyone over 25 with an 18 year old s.o. is only there for one thing.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Because 18 year old girls are easy to impress.
> 
> Let's face it, going either way, anyone over 25 with an 18 year old s.o. is only there for one thing.


Yeah obviously they're there for one thing. What I don't get is why woman don't like 18 year old guys.. But older guys love 18 year old girls. 

We are so much like animals.. Women want/need somebody stronger and guys want something weaker. Women don't need "strong" guys anymore with our newer societies.
And any guy is easy to impress..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah obviously they're there for one thing. What I don't get is why woman don't like 18 year old guys.. But older guys love 18 year old girls.
> 
> We are so much like animals.. Women want/need somebody stronger and guys want something weaker. Women don't need "strong" guys anymore with our newer societies.
> And any guy is easy to impress..


It really depends on who you're with. Obviously the men who like to be with me like stronger women because I do push back quite a bit both in the bedroom and outside of it. I would just feel pervy with an 18 year old. Or anyone under 25 really. There's just...something going on between 18-25 that shouldn't be interrupted by older influences.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It really depends on who you're with. Obviously the men who like to be with me like stronger women because I do push back quite a bit both in the bedroom and outside of it. I would just feel pervy with an 18 year old. Or anyone under 25 really. There's just...something going on between 18-25 that shouldn't be interrupted by older influences.


Well ignore the 18-25 range thing (which is still bull because guys think it's a plus to be with a girl that is around that age).. But guys generally love younger (weaker) girls while girls generally love older (stronger) guys. There's no argument, just a funny observation.. Kinda like how funny it is when I see a human hand print a dog paw print.. We are merely primates lol. As a species we put alot of pressure on ourselves.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well ignore the 18-25 range thing (which is still bull because guys think it's a plus to be with a girl that is around that age).. But guys generally love younger (weaker) girls while girls generally love older (stronger) guys. There's no argument, just a funny observation.. Kinda like how funny it is when I see a human hand print a dog paw print.. We are merely primates lol. As a species we put alot of pressure on ourselves.


I like my guy stronger, of course...how's he going to hold me down if he's not stronger than me?? How's he gonna hold me up against a wall?? 90 lb boys that happen to be 18+ are ridiculous to even think about in bed lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

If you've got a young guy that is super super hot i'd say go for it mama lol. Like that guy that played Jacob in Twlight...he's totally made me feel like a chomo. Because I would just...omg. Anyway. But that's the only acception i'd make to the rule.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I like my guy stronger, of course...how's he going to hold me down if he's not stronger than me?? How's he gonna hold me up against a wall?? 90 lb boys that happen to be 18+ are ridiculous to even think about in bed lol.


Exactly.. Just like a lioness falls for the strongest lion.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Exactly.. Just like a lioness falls for the strongest lion.


It's innate. Strongest genes, strongest offspring.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's innate. Strongest genes, strongest offspring.


Yup.. nature. She's a bitch.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

[video]http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/ufo-over-middle-east-reportedly-russian-missile-test-165058627.html[/video]


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why are guys attracted to 18 year old girls but women aren't attracted to 18 year old guys? I guess guys like weaker things.. Creppy lol.


Guys that are attracted to much younger women exclusively, generally are too immature to maintain a relationship with someone their own age. It's the easier to manipulate mental state that is attractive. I can't fathom dating the majority of women in my age bracket (18-25), too damn juvenile most times.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 9, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's innate. Strongest genes, strongest offspring.


What do we call "strongest genes" now though? For example: I can hunt, fish, trap, shoot, and am more than capable of protecting myself and future offspring; at one point this was useful, even paramount, to survival. Now, the only requirement to survive in the civilized world is enough intelligence not to drink something under the sink. What exactly would you say constitutes valuable traits in this day and age?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Guys that are attracted to much younger women exclusively, generally are too immature to maintain a relationship with someone their own age. It's the easier to manipulate mental state that is attractive. I can't fathom dating the majority of women in my age bracket (18-25), too damn juvenile most times.


Right?? All the girls in my generation wear the shortest shorts and shirts that cut off right under their boobs. It's like WTF?? I mean I guess I should be happy for that since I'm a guy and all, but I'm honestly not. They annoy me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> What do we call "strongest genes" now though? For example: I can hunt, fish, trap, shoot, and am more than capable of protecting myself and future offspring; at one point this was useful, even paramount, to survival. Now, the only requirement to survive in the civilized world is enough intelligence not to drink something under the sink. What exactly would you say constitutes valuable traits in this day and age?


She's not a member anymore so she won't answer you lol. But good response.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Right?? All the girls in my generation wear the shortest shorts and shirts that cut off right under their boobs. It's like WTF?? I mean I guess I should be happy for that since I'm a guy and all, but I'm honestly not. They annoy me.


It's not even the dress standards that bother me, it's the horribly immature mentality. People like to carry high school behavior over into their 20's for some reason.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> She's not a member anymore so she won't answer you lol. But good response.


Ah, that sucks. I was actually hoping to hear a woman's perspective on it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> It's not even the dress standards that bother me, it's the horribly immature mentality. People like to carry high school behavior over into their 20's for some reason.


Well IMO it takes a immature girl to dress the way they do.
But yes, their immature mentality gets to me too. 
How old are you?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok being honest.. You're avatar makes me worried that you'll hate my spelling lol.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well IMO it takes a immature girl to dress the way they do.
> But yes, their immature mentality gets to me too.
> How old are you?


Young, haha. 23 now, 24 in September. Your spelling doesn't bother me, it's the deliberate raping of the written word to try to make yourself look cool or different. The substituting numbers for letters, refusal to distinguish between homonyms constantly, and things along those lines. Acronyms, abbreviations, general mistakes, and reasonable deviations don't really fall under the spectrum of my wrath. You're in the clear. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Right?? All the girls in my generation wear the shortest shorts and shirts that cut off right under their boobs. It's like WTF?? I mean I guess I should be happy for that since I'm a guy and all, but I'm honestly not. They annoy me.


[video=youtube;I3yvSaU_ob4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3yvSaU_ob4[/video]


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 9, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> [video=youtube;I3yvSaU_ob4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3yvSaU_ob4[/video]


I love his "white people problems" bit. Actually, I love pretty much all of his stand-up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> I love his "white people problems" bit. Actually, I love pretty much all of his stand-up.


He's my current favorite, no doubt. The, 'It's great to be white' bit was hilarious. I'm a little burned out on him now, but that is only because I stayed up to 4am for, like, a week straight watching every fucking thing he's ever done. I sometimes laugh so much and so hard at his shit, I actually cramp up and hurt myself. I was just about to apologize for my CK Louis thread-jacking, then I remembered which thread I'm in  Here's a long one that just builds to a horrific, albeit hilarious, denouement. I don't know how they keep a straight face...

[video=youtube;5jPZpptlABM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jPZpptlABM[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 11, 2012)

How do you guys feel about work? I despise it. When I'm on my death bed I'm gonna regret every second I spent working. But I guess work is what makes the world go 'round. I just would like to work for immediate benefits.. Like growing corn for a village lol. I've always wanted to live simple. But when I think about it, I'd have to sacrafice so much like technology and everything else that keeps me sane. Too bad we can't just get free shit our whole lives. Yup now I sound lazy, but It's true. I hate work.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2012)

All my deviations are reasonable.  cn


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 11, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How do you guys feel about work? I despise it. When I'm on my death bed I'm gonna regret every second I spent working. But I guess work is what makes the world go 'round. I just would like to work for immediate benefits.. Like growing corn for a village lol. I've always wanted to live simple. But when I think about it, I'd have to sacrafice so much like technology and everything else that keeps me sane. Too bad we can't just get free shit our whole lives. Yup now I sound lazy, but It's true. I hate work.


If it was enjoyable, nobody would have to pay you. To repeat the old saying.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How do you guys feel about work? I despise it. When I'm on my death bed I'm gonna regret every second I spent working. But I guess work is what makes the world go 'round. I just would like to work for immediate benefits.. Like growing corn for a village lol. I've always wanted to live simple. But when I think about it, I'd have to sacrafice so much like technology and everything else that keeps me sane. Too bad we can't just get free shit our whole lives. Yup now I sound lazy, but It's true. I hate work.


You and me both, Hep. I've always had jobs that paid very well but required the least amount of work (sinecure is a favorite word). I can work my ass off if it's something I enjoy, like music or growing, but I have a very hard time exerting myself toward tasks I don't enjoy. I like my life now: I work a good paying job (not as much as when going into an office, but fuck that) working from home at which I work about 3 hours a day, I play music for a lot of weddings and corporate dinner parties, and I grow weed. The weed biz is getting to the point where I can quit the day job, then I'll be able to just grow and play music (and play mid day tennis and nap). Sometimes I wake up early enough to watch the endless stream of slow moving vehicles go by on the highway, and I shudder at the fact I did that every day. What a waste of life...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 12, 2012)

I posted this in another thread. 
People work about 1,500 hours a year. That's about 62 days. 62 days!!!! WTF?!?!
People in the us live to be around 78 (80 in the uk). Subtract 18 (since kids usually start working at 1 which leaves us with 60. So we have 60 "working years" and within those working years, we work about 3,720 days.. Which is about 10 years of life. Fuck that sucks. Correct me if I'm wrong btw.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 12, 2012)

Those 10 years allow you to afford enjoying the other 50, it's not a horrible trade.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I posted this in another thread.
> People work about 1,500 hours a year. That's about 62 days. 62 days!!!! WTF?!?!
> People in the us live to be around 78 (80 in the uk). Subtract 18 (since kids usually start working at 1 which leaves us with 60. So we have 60 "working years" and within those working years, we work about 3,720 days.. Which is about 10 years of life. Fuck that sucks. Correct me if I'm wrong btw.


I've read it's worse than even that: most people work full time, that's 40 hours per week x 52 weeks is 2080 minus vacation days, sick days, and holidays. A lot of folks work 50-60 hours now that the economy tanked, and that's at the same pay as 40 hours. Fuck_ that_. For me it was an hour commute each way to the office, so that's at least 10 hours per day. If you sleep for 8 hours, you end up with 6 hours per day for yourself. That's more of your life to your job than time to yourself and what you enjoy...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 12, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Those 10 years allow you to afford enjoying the other 50, it's not a horrible trade.


True. Without working, I'd just be homeless and die before I reach age 30. Fair trade.. but still.. damn.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> True. Without working, I'd just be homeless and die before I reach age 30. Fair trade.. but still.. damn.


The most frustrating bit is that you have to work when you're best equipped to enjoy life to the fullest.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2012)

A thing very much worth keeping in mind is that for very many men, work/career is the foundation of life's meaning. I would have scoffed, until my capacity to work, and to contribute to society, was taken from me. cn


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> A thing very much worth keeping in mind is that for very many men, work/career is the foundation of life's meaning. I would have scoffed, until my capacity to work, and to contribute to society, was taken from me. cn


There are those who are lucky enough to find enjoyment in their profession. One day, I hope to be lucky enough to have a job I enjoy again.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 14, 2012)

MOST americans, I prefer the lottery. Seriously. Im gonna win

Ill score somehow. Serious.

Anyways here is this 

And this: ever seen these lamps? Heres a link. http://ego-alterego.com/2011/08/elaborated-patterns-on-gourds-extraordinary-lamps-by-calabarte/#.T9qpiLUV2S0

Anyways there is my addition to this thread


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 15, 2012)

Honestly, RIU surprised me with their views on illegal immigration. I mean why are they so gung ho about people breaking the law now? They never said anything to me whenever I mentioned breaking the law by smoking cannabis where I live. You can't just say all illegal immigrants should be kicked out. That's like saying all cannabis smokers that live where it's illegal are just a bunch of trouble makers. Bah..

Side question.. Are any of you guys racist?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 15, 2012)

Racism is schism -Sublime. No, we are not racist, and if you are... i'm thinking i want to punch you in the fucking face.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 15, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Racism is schism -Sublime. No, we are not racist, and if you are... i'm thinking i want to punch you in the fucking face.


Whoah there strife, no need to punch me in the face since I'm not racist.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Honestly, RIU surprised me with their views on illegal immigration. I mean why are they so gung ho about people breaking the law now? They never said anything to me whenever I mentioned breaking the law by smoking cannabis where I live. You can't just say all illegal immigrants should be kicked out. That's like saying all cannabis smokers that live where it's illegal are just a bunch of trouble makers. Bah..
> 
> Side question.. Are any of you guys racist?


I think we need to distinguish between laws that are immoral, like prohibition, and laws that are moral, like those framing the contracts of labor and taxation. I responded in more depth elsewhere and will spare the details. cn


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 15, 2012)

"why dont you kick yourself out your an immigrant too"

Does it really affect you, I mean REALLY? Are you REALLY gonna change anything? No. Shut up. If I lived in a shitty country Id illegally come over here in a heart beat.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 15, 2012)

taking into consideration that im not a full Indian... i am an immigrant. If you are not full Indian, you are too. Im really drunk right now, so please correct me if i am wrong. Cn, im waiting lol!


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol Im gettin there strife. People just need something to bitch about. I personally like bitching about people bitching.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 15, 2012)

Im not sure if i understad, and im not even sure if i like... but that makes no difference, please tell me whassap. drunk


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 16, 2012)

bahahahaahaa Im not sure dude lol

All I DO IS BITCH

[video=youtube;B91wki_jQf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0[/video]


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 16, 2012)

i cant decide on the number of plants to put under a 1000w 
4 5 6 or 9 
!?!?!?!?!?????


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 16, 2012)

6!!!!!!!!!!!
Dont take my advice.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 16, 2012)

I dare you to poke your eye strife.. JKJK I'm just trying to take advantage of you (no homo I swear lol).


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol suuuuuurrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 16, 2012)

I was way too intoxicated for riu last night, my apologies. Oh and hep i know you aren't racist that was directed towards those that are.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol so was I man so was I.. I hardly ever get drunk anymore. Now I regret it deeply I drank waaayyyyyyy to much.. And I got work in a few hours :/

I dont like straight racists, but I catch myself stereotyping. I really dont care though its the content of their character like king said.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anybody else feel slightly bad for debunking somebody's beliefs?
Is it really for their own good? I know in some cases, debunking somebody's beliefs will actually help the person. But what about the people that stay "sane" (even if it's a false sane) by hanging oout with their church group and praying? Why debunk their beliefs? 

I would say that it's beneficial for them since they now know they have the power to overcome problems on their own. But at the same time, most religious people would just be shot down and become hateful without realizing their "inner power".


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Does anybody else feel slightly bad for debunking somebody's beliefs?
> Is it really_* for their own good? *_I know in some cases, debunking somebody's beliefs will actually help the person. But what about the people that stay "sane" (even if it's a false sane) by hanging oout with their church group and praying? Why debunk their beliefs?
> 
> I would say that it's beneficial for them since they now know they have the power to overcome problems on their own. But at the same time, most religious people would just be shot down and become hateful without realizing their "inner power".



Let me decide what is for my own good thank you. I like 64 oz drinks, smoke, cuss and mind my own business.
All I ask you to do is mind your own!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2012)

lokie said:


> Let me decide what is for my own good thank you. I like 64 oz drinks, smoke, cuss and mind my own business.
> All I ask you to do is mind your own!


Calm yourself lokie. I'm asking since I don't really think that debunking most people's beliefs are for their own good. I mean in some cases it's helpful to debunk their beliefs. Like if a person hates others for having a different religion or if they are seriously scared of the afterlife. It's comforting knowing that this is _your_ life and _you're_ in control of it.

But then there's people like you that find comfort in their beliefs and ways without harming others. So why would somebody try to debunk your beliefs? 

Just thinking dude. Don't mean to be a dick or anything.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2012)

But then again religion interferes with the advancements of science. Like stem cell research. Maybe if there were less religious people, religion would have less power and we would be able to continue our discoveries. In that case, debunking others beliefs is justified.

But like you said lokie, "all I ask of you to do is mind your own". You're one of the people that doesn't require your beliefs debunked since you wouldn't interfere with new discoveries. Right?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

I do my best not to. I cannot be at ease with myself if I were to assume that "my beliefs are better than yours". There is a strong human instinct to believe just that, but the adult duty of reason requires that I dismiss that instinct as spurious. So ... no. 

Now if someone pushes [his] belief in my face, I feel empowered to offer the counterexample of mine ... fully circumscribed of course as my belief. But since I have a distaste for preaching or evangelism of any religious or apparently counterreligious doctrine/ideology, I prefer peace. cn


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2012)

convincing someone that hot water will hurt them is for their own good.

Any philosophical matters involved it becomes your will over their belief.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pad, you go me interested in youtube vids of fighting styles on youtube.
[video=youtube;XYoF01OfrbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYoF01OfrbA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;HV0oPI1Nf1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV0oPI1Nf1k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL! Wasn't expecting the them to pull out light sabers. You should check out these vids of the Gracie brothers fucking everyone up of all different styles. One on one in a real fight, it's hard to get more effective than BJJ:

[video=youtube;JjK0g-cDJI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjK0g-cDJI4[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I was way too intoxicated for riu last night, my apologies. Oh and hep i know you aren't racist that was directed towards those that are.


I took 3g of shrooms yesterday. I had a fucking blast. I hit level 4, it's the first time I saw things breaking up and major pixelation.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I took 3g of shrooms yesterday. I had a fucking blast. I hit level 4, it's the first time I saw things breaking up and major pixelation.


Very cool! Did you trip alone?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

What comes to mind when you hear "atheist in the foxhole"?

A question for everybody. Please hold the insults.


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What comes to mind when you hear "atheist in the foxhole"?
> 
> A question for everybody. Please hold the insults.


Fox in the hen house.

What is the prize for correct answers?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Very cool! Did you trip alone?


No, four of us and the first time taking psychedelics for one friend. I just wish my eyes didn't water so much as I was trying to watch the visuals.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> No, four of us and the first time taking psychedelics for one friend. I just wish my eyes didn't water so much as I was trying to watch the visuals.


Been there


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

lokie said:


> Fox in the hen house.
> 
> What is the prize for correct answers?


There's no correct answers. But you do win a e-hug


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> No, four of us and the first time taking psychedelics for one friend. I just wish my eyes didn't water so much as I was trying to watch the visuals.


How did your first time friend take it?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How did your first time friend take it?


He said it was the best thing he has ever done in his entire life.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> He said it was the best thing he has ever done in his entire life.


Nice!!
The first time I tripped on shrooms it was so amazing and filled with happiness.. Totally not trying to sound like a "fairy" lol.

My friend who said he was a "veteran tripper" ended up thinking he was a dead man trapped in eternity while pissing on the bed (I'm so happy to say it wasn't my bed). I was trying to tell him that if he's in eternity then he should just jump up in joy that we have nothing to worry about. I was so happy, it was hard to stop laughing at him so I held a pillow to my face to stop laughing, told my other friend to take care of him, and I went out into the fields of growing grass. That night I helped my friend drink a bottle of vodka during the come down and smoked a shit ton of schwag (I'm kinda glad it was schwag since dank dro would have just blown me away lol). I threw up in my friends new place and passed out in the tub. With my friends bed soaked with piss and his tub full of nasty thrown up debris, he never wanted people to trip in his house again. 

Sorry for giving you a whole story. I haven't thought of my first trip in a while.. Good times.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Pad, you go me interested in youtube vids of fighting styles on youtube.
> [video=youtube;XYoF01OfrbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYoF01OfrbA&amp;feature=related[/video]


hey hep go check out my thread.  It's progressin' pretty well.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

reppinhigh22 said:


> hey hep go check out my thread.  It's progressin' pretty well.


Your garden thread? I've been checking on it .

Awesome dude, can't wait till I get mine up and running.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it bad of me to say that my love for cannabis is so strong that I'd make a career choice around it? 

Dammit.. I fucking hate how people do tests for THC. What a bunch of ignorant scum bags. 

Venting done..


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Is it bad of me to say that my love for cannabis is so strong that I'd make a career choice around it?
> 
> Dammit.. I fucking hate how people do tests for THC. What a bunch of ignorant scum bags.
> 
> Venting done..


They never test for alcohol use though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What comes to mind when you hear "atheist in the foxhole"?
> 
> A question for everybody. Please hold the insults.


You said "fox", uh HUhuhuhuhuh





Hey, you wanted the first thing, right? cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Is it bad of me to say that my love for cannabis is so strong that I'd make a career choice around it?
> 
> Dammit.. I fucking hate how people do tests for THC. What a bunch of ignorant scum bags.
> 
> Venting done..


When I first got married to wife #2, I had just acquired a great job as an off-the-floor trader at a large bank in Chicago. They had too many traders that worked directly for the bank, so they hired a third party from which to get a few more traders (some loophole through which they could hire some traders as independent contractors). I did so well after 6 months that they decided to hire me to work for the bank directly, along with a hefty raise. I was on top of the world, and couldn't wait to tell my new bride that daddy's bringin' home 80k! My supervisor the stated, 'You just need to go in for drug testing. Don't worry it doesn't have to be today, _you can do it tomorrow_'. My heart fucking sunk to the floor, how the fuck was I going to pass a drug test? We smoked all night, every night. I tried to find a clean friend from which to borrow some piss, and realized I didn't know any. So, I went to GNC to buy their very best clean piss tea, and I drank about 5 gallons of the shit before my drug test the next day. The next Friday my supervisor called me into the president's office, he looked really distressed. He told me that I failed the test and that they wouldn't be able to hire me. I went into the usual song and dance of, 'they got it wrong! I've never done any drugs, I don't even like taking aspirin!' I then asked if I could take it again. I'll never forget what he said and esp. how he said it, 'Tyler, it's not just the fact that you were positive, but you were *so* positive...' I almost laughed. Everyone was sad and I thanked them for the opportunity. There were no other jobs like that around, and no one was hiring floor traders anymore as everything was moving to electronic trading. I was forced to get job after job that paid about half as much, and that didn't help the marital stress. So, I guess the moral is avoid the teas and snake oil if you need to get tested, and find someone who produces clean piss...


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> When I first got married to wife #2, I had just acquired a great job as an off-the-floor trader at a large bank in Chicago. They had too many traders that worked directly for the bank, so they hired a third party from which to get a few more traders (some loophole through which they could hire some traders as independent contractors). I did so well after 6 months that they decided to hire me to work for the bank directly, along with a hefty raise. I was on top of the world, and couldn't wait to tell my new bride that daddy's bringin' home 80k! My supervisor the stated, 'You just need to go in for drug testing. Don't worry it doesn't have to be today, _you can do it tomorrow_'. My heart fucking sunk to the floor, how the fuck was I going to pass a drug test? We smoked all night, every night. I tried to find a clean friend from which to borrow some piss, and realized I didn't know any. So, I went to GNC to buy their very best clean piss tea, and I drank about 5 gallons of the shit before my drug test the next day. The next Friday my supervisor called me into the president's office, he looked really distressed. He told me that I failed the test and that they wouldn't be able to hire me. I went into the usual song and dance of, 'they got it wrong! I've never done any drugs, I don't even like taking aspirin!' I then asked if I could take it again. I'll never forget what he said and esp. how he said it, 'Tyler, it's not just the fact that you were positive, but you were *so* positive...' I almost laughed. Everyone was sad and I thanked them for the opportunity. There were no other jobs like that around, and no one was hiring floor traders anymore as everything was moving to electronic trading. I was forced to get job after job that paid about half as much, and that didn't help the marital stress. So, I guess the moral is avoid the teas and snake oil if you need to get tested, and find someone who produces clean piss...


That sucks man, truly it does. When I was a kid, I was always told that America was built on "life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness". Needless to say, the real world was a shock. When did society move so far from this precept? When did "right and wrong" become more like "popular and not-so-poular"? Without that same invasive and pointless test, you would have a great job, and your employer would have no knowledge of your personal life that is none of his/her business in the first place. Sadly, most people only seem to get outraged by violations of their rights when they're inconvenienced. If straight marriage were in question and mandatory random alcohol testing existed in the workplace, a different tune would be sung by the general population.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> That sucks man, truly it does. When I was a kid, I was always told that America was built on "life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness". Needless to say, the real world was a shock. When did society move so far from this precept? When did "right and wrong" become more like "popular and not-so-poular"? Without that same invasive and pointless test, you would have a great job, and your employer would have no knowledge of your personal life that is none of his/her business in the first place. Sadly, most people only seem to get outraged by violations of their rights when they're inconvenienced. If straight marriage were in question and mandatory random alcohol testing existed in the workplace, a different tune would be sung by the general population.


I tell my boy the same thing. Whatever the issue, people's attitude seems to be, 'Is this going to affect my next paycheck?' If the answer is no, people really don't give a fuck. Ultimately, I'm glad that events unfolded the way they have: I get to work from home, grow awesome dank (through which I can make more money than that trading job), get to attend all my boy's mid-day school performances and activities (I'm often the only father in attendance), play mid-day tennis with some self-employed buddies, and nap when I need to. I wouldn't be able to do most of these things if still trapped in the corporate rat race...


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I tell my boy the same thing. Whatever the issue, people's attitude seems to be, 'Is this going to affect my next paycheck?' If the answer is no, people really don't give a fuck. Ultimately, I'm glad that events unfolded the way they have: I get to work from home, grow awesome dank (through which I can make more money than that trading job), get to attend all my boy's mid-day school performances and activities (I'm often the only father in attendance), play mid-day tennis with some self-employed buddies, and nap when I need to. I wouldn't be able to do most of these things if still trapped in the corporate rat race...


Sounds just like my neighbor. He can't get a job because of his record. He grows outdoor every year, the wife works full time. He spends all day at school helping the teacher in his youngest son's class. He loves being able to do all that stuff you're talking about. All of his kids are some of the most respectful and awesome kids I've met. He managed to strike that perfect balance of friend and disciplinarian that most parents seem to seek. Just goes to show that felons who grow and smoke pot aren't the bad people society paints them as.

Sadly, people don't seem to be able to see the other side of the issue. With drug testing, they see people on a bad trip not going on a forklift rampage. With gun control, they see criminals not having guns. With "gay marriage" being prevented, they see the "sanctity of marriage" being saved. The problem is nobody looks at the other side of it. They don't see the guy who lost his house because he smoked weed when he wasn't working; the criminal who has a gun, and the innocent who is now unarmed; the gay couple that is denied the same legal rights as a married couple. If we actually looked at laws and asked ourselves "Is this crime encroaching on someone else's life, liberty, or happiness in a way that requires regulation?", and then threw out all the laws that punished actions that didn't do these things; we would have a few less convicts and unemployable felons in this world.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> When I first got married to wife #2, I had just acquired a great job as an off-the-floor trader at a large bank in Chicago. They had too many traders that worked directly for the bank, so they hired a third party from which to get a few more traders (some loophole through which they could hire some traders as independent contractors). I did so well after 6 months that they decided to hire me to work for the bank directly, along with a hefty raise. I was on top of the world, and couldn't wait to tell my new bride that daddy's bringin' home 80k! My supervisor the stated, 'You just need to go in for drug testing. Don't worry it doesn't have to be today, _you can do it tomorrow_'. My heart fucking sunk to the floor, how the fuck was I going to pass a drug test? We smoked all night, every night. I tried to find a clean friend from which to borrow some piss, and realized I didn't know any. So, I went to GNC to buy their very best clean piss tea, and I drank about 5 gallons of the shit before my drug test the next day. The next Friday my supervisor called me into the president's office, he looked really distressed. He told me that I failed the test and that they wouldn't be able to hire me. I went into the usual song and dance of, 'they got it wrong! I've never done any drugs, I don't even like taking aspirin!' I then asked if I could take it again. I'll never forget what he said and esp. how he said it, 'Tyler, it's not just the fact that you were positive, but you were *so* positive...' I almost laughed. Everyone was sad and I thanked them for the opportunity. There were no other jobs like that around, and no one was hiring floor traders anymore as everything was moving to electronic trading. I was forced to get job after job that paid about half as much, and that didn't help the marital stress. So, I guess the moral is avoid the teas and snake oil if you need to get tested, and find someone who produces clean piss...


Damn dude that's shitty. 
WTH do they need to know if we smoke pot if we're good employees? It doesn't make sense to me.

It kind of freaks me out too. I want to do some more college and get a good career going but I have a horrible feeling that it will all go to waste when I land a good job only to be sent back home for failing drug test. I've heard of good fake piss stuff, but I still don't trust it. I shouldn't have to depend on fake urine to save years of college and hard work. Fuckers. If you showed you can do the job then it doesn't matter if you smoke pot. 

This is some shit tyler.. I'm gonna smoke a bowl lol.


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Damn dude that's shitty.
> WTH do they need to know if we smoke pot if we're good employees? It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> It kind of freaks me out too. I want to do some more college and get a good career going but I have a horrible feeling that it will all go to waste when I land a good job only to be sent back home for failing drug test. I've heard of good fake piss stuff, but I still don't trust it. I shouldn't have to depend on fake urine to save years of college and hard work. Fuckers. If you showed you can do the job then it doesn't matter if you smoke pot.
> ...


Man up.
build your future now. if you have to stop smoking for any amount of time it will be worth
getting in the door. after you get the first check then play games if you must.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

lokie said:


> Man up.
> build your future now. if you have to stop smoking for any amount of time it will be worth
> getting in the door. after you get the first check then play games if you must.


Why are you always such a dick towards me?

I will be forced to take your advice though.
I want to be in a trade. I'd like to be an electrician since they're promised work for years to come. But during the four years of trade school I'll have to attend, I'll also have to do 2,000 hours of work each year. That sounds awesome to me since the work will pay for my education and they promise a steady job for four years and pretty much till retirement. The part I don't like is how they will be constantly drug testing me for the four years while I go through apprentice training. 

Hopefuly I'll be able to get my liscense and be my own boss after. But fuck, those four years are gonna suck, no doubt. It's not a matter of "manning up".. I'll be forced to do that. It's just a complaint and a question. Why does it matter if I smoke pot if I get the job done with ease?


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why are you always such a dick towards me?


its not you. its just pixels on a screen. could have easily been anyone else.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

lokie said:


> its not you. its just pixels on a screen. could have easily been anyone else.


So am I supposed to talk in third person? Why are you always a dick to hepheastus420?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Damn dude that's shitty.
> WTH do they need to know if we smoke pot if we're good employees? It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> It kind of freaks me out too. I want to do some more college and get a good career going but I have a horrible feeling that it will all go to waste when I land a good job only to be sent back home for failing drug test. I've heard of good fake piss stuff, but I still don't trust it. I shouldn't have to depend on fake urine to save years of college and hard work. Fuckers. If you showed you can do the job then it doesn't matter if you smoke pot.
> ...


I had the idea that someone who takes no drugs should start a Clean Piss & Hair Sample business: they would go to parties and bars and spread the word that about their service. Clean Hair & Piss samples within 24 hours. They could even get a few other guys of different ages and ethnic backgrounds to get specific to the client. This biz would fucking _clean up_! I would personally pay $500 for that service, probably more...


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So am I supposed to talk in third person? Why are you always a dick to hepheastus420?




lokie just got called out as a dick... whats he gonna do!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I had the idea that someone who takes no drugs should start a Clean Piss & Hair Sample business: they would go to parties and bars and spread the word that about their service. Clean Hair & Piss samples within 24 hours. They could even get a few other guys of different ages and ethnic backgrounds to get specific to the client. This biz would fucking _clean up_! I would personally pay $500 for that service, probably more...


You would pay $500? Holy shit man that's alot for some piss and hair ha. I wouldn't charge that much. I'd probably charge $50. 

You could advertise it anywhere too. It won't be against the law as long as you say you're selling your piss for other reasons. Interesting idea, too bad it would require me to go clean for good lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> View attachment 2229461
> 
> lokie just got called out as a dick... whats he gonna do!!


Hopefuly not start a trolling buisness out of this. I know he won't since he's better than that. He probably won't do anything since I don't _really_ mean it. I mean sure he's a dick towards me, but he also did try to give me advice.. Oh.. I mean lokie gave hepheastus420 advice.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll probably have to go clean for the next 5-7 years for a career. FUCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 
How the hell am I gonna pull that off?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'll probably have to go clean for the next 5-7 years for a career. FUCKKKKKKK!!!!!!
> How the hell am I gonna pull that off?


Go clean what? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I had the idea that someone who takes no drugs should start a Clean Piss & Hair Sample business: they would go to parties and bars and spread the word that about their service. Clean Hair & Piss samples within 24 hours. They could even get a few other guys of different ages and ethnic backgrounds to get specific to the client. This biz would fucking _clean up_! I would personally pay $500 for that service, probably more...


Need control samples? My ponytail would dazzle the assays like rave lighting. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Go clean what? cn


Clever bear.. Funny bear.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You would pay $500? Holy shit man that's alot for some piss and hair ha. I wouldn't charge that much. I'd probably charge $50.
> 
> You could advertise it anywhere too. It won't be against the law as long as you say you're selling your piss for other reasons. Interesting idea, too bad it would require me to go clean for good lol.


If someone found themselves in a similar situation to the one I found myself in (to get or keep a great job), I would think that would be worth $500 easy. I would've paid a grand back then  Like you say, what laws would you be breaking if you were to get caught selling piss? It'd be a hilarious trial...

P.S. Love the sig...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, it's a wonder stoners can grow marijuana successfully. I just jarred my first batch of NY-47 for curing, and smoked a couple of bowls. Holy Shit! I think it broke part of my brain, I felt truly retarded. Love this strain! Super dense, uber frosty buds, grows tall enough in flower straight from clone. For some reason, I thought it would be a great idea to clean my reflectors' glass... during lights on. So, I undid the thumb screws, held the hinged glass and proceeded to clean it with windex on a paper towel. While cleaning close to the vent I let go of the paper towel and it got sucked through the vent hose! I heard it stuck near the fan and started to panic that it would be fucked up, so I quickly closed the glass and walked over to unplug the fan. As soon as I did the glass swung down and crushed a few plants and knocked over half the plants on the table! In my panic, I forgot to screw the glass back in, it was only being held in place by the suction of the fan. After I cleaned up the perlite and taped many stalks, I just had to laugh. It was like an I Love Lucy skit  I think I'll be cleaning my glass during lights off from now on. Anyone else want to admit to stellar stoner decisions in the grow room?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Can ou believe it? Zero interest in My Little Ponytail. Harumph and humph. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ My experienced friend, with all the illegal substances you've ingested over the years I suspect two things:

Your ponytail would never pass a drug test

It's color(s) is probably not far off from your pic


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ My experienced friend, with all the illegal substances you've ingested over the years I suspect two things:
> 
> Your ponytail would never pass a drug test
> 
> It's color(s) is probably not far off from your pic


That's why i was offering it as the control! cn


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 30, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, it's a wonder stoners can grow marijuana successfully. I just jarred my first batch of NY-47 for curing, and smoked a couple of bowls. Holy Shit! I think it broke part of my brain, I felt truly retarded. Love this strain! Super dense, uber frosty buds, grows tall enough in flower straight from clone. For some reason, I thought it would be a great idea to clean my reflectors' glass... during lights on. So, I undid the thumb screws, held the hinged glass and proceeded to clean it with windex on a paper towel. While cleaning close to the vent I let go of the paper towel and it got sucked through the vent hose! I heard it stuck near the fan and started to panic that it would be fucked up, so I quickly closed the glass and walked over to unplug the fan. As soon as I did the glass swung down and crushed a few plants and knocked over half the plants on the table! In my panic, I forgot to screw the glass back in, it was only being held in place by the suction of the fan. After I cleaned up the perlite and taped many stalks, I just had to laugh. It was like an I Love Lucy skit  I think I'll be cleaning my glass during lights off from now on. Anyone else want to admit to stellar stoner decisions in the grow room?


I have no growing related ones that come to mind. I did once toast 2 pop tarts with a bic, because the toaster was 30' away. Can't beat fire roasted.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> I have no growing related ones that come to mind. I did once toast 2 pop tarts with a bic, because the toaster was 30' away. Can't beat fire roasted.


Wow! Now_ that's_ lazy. They must've had that nasty butane scent and tasted like shit


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's why i was offering it as the control! cn


Oh! Shit, then I probably would have passed, at least on the curve


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 1, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow! Now_ that's_ lazy. They must've had that nasty butane scent and tasted like shit


 They were delicious! Although, I was higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride at the time.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

Morals are good and all, but I hate how they throw morals in shows and movies. Even in shows like family guy. They always have to throw in a "mushy" moment. It's so annoying. I think I have something against emotions.

And I hate "happy" songs like this 
[video=youtube;hIcJxJL4MOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIcJxJL4MOM[/video]

My ex used to listen to crap like that all the time. I remember going into the room she was in and she'd be blasting stuff like that. And you can feel the "vibe" the music gives off. It's like an annoying cloud of emotions. 

High as a fly and rambling on.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;a3HemKGDavw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Morals are good and all, but I hate how they throw morals in shows and movies. Even in shows like family guy. They always have to throw in a "mushy" moment. It's so annoying. I think I have something against emotions.
> 
> And I hate "happy" songs like this
> 
> ...



Are you sure you hate that song because it's happy? You may simply hate it because it sucks ass...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 1, 2012)

That girly song is fuckin dumb...imo. You gotta get some 10ft ganja in your life bro.

[video=youtube;TJJS3rM1Rqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJJS3rM1Rqk[/video]

Lyrics are everything to me, if it isn't positive, i'm not listening to it.

The morning sun is rising
Lighting up the sky
Autumn leaves changing color
What a lovely way to die
Frost upon my window
Chill upon my bone
Slows you down with age they say
So I'll make this day my own, my own.

CHORUS:
I'm gonna put the top down
I'm gonna talk about old times
I'm gonna put the top down
I'm gonna let myself unwind
I'm gonna put the top down
I'm gonna watch the day roll by
I'm gonna put the top down
This time.

Everyday I'm working
To keep my humble home
And the one who left my heart broken
Sometimes I still feel alone
But I've got to keep on moving yeah
And pay the rent on time
*Happiness is my decision yeah
So I'm making this day mine all mine*

CHORUS

The evening sky's behind me now
I thought I saw the moon but no
The sun it warmed upon my face today
But that feels like so long ago
Daylight will reveal himself again
It's just that all that comes must go
A little joy is what I need my friend
'Cause it's the best time that I know and I know


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Morals are good and all, but I hate how they throw morals in shows and movies. Even in shows like family guy. They always have to throw in a "mushy" moment. It's so annoying. I think I have something against emotions.
> 
> And I hate "happy" songs like this
> [video=youtube;hIcJxJL4MOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIcJxJL4MOM[/video]
> ...


I can't say for sure, but I suspect you may be suffering from what we call "good musical taste". I'm with Tyler, you probably hate it because it sucks.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 1, 2012)

This song has been stuck in my head all day. I figured I'd spread it around some.

[video=youtube;-4qUXcXuMSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4qUXcXuMSE[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 1, 2012)

^diggin it, makes me want to dance


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 1, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> ^diggin it, makes me want to dance


All of his songs are insanely catchy. They get stuck in your head forever, you have been warned.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

Well since we're posting pinnacles of Western musical awesomeness, y'all ain't complete without ... IntheAnus. cn
[video=youtube;cVikZ8Oe_XA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVikZ8Oe_XA[/video]


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 1, 2012)

Possibly the best song with a moral ever. See Heph? Not all morals detract from the story. 

[video=youtube;CeMeDihwyrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeMeDihwyrg[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah. I think I just hate indie (indy?) music. 

Morals in songs and shows can be cool if they aren't too "mushy"
[video=youtube;Fof0FeJgjnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fof0FeJgjnY[/video]


But don't you hate when shows try to create a bunch of emotions in you? Like I was watching joe dirt and he was about to jump off the bridge. Suddenly, (holy shit, I forgot her name. I'll just call her jaime) jaime comes in while being escorted through the worried crowd by cops. She gets there and she gives a "touching" explanation and then says "you had a home all along, you just didn't know it".. Kills the movie IMO.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 12, 2012)

I decided to look into scientology for fun.. Turns out they believe in alien rulers that used to inhabit the earth.. Weird lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I decided to look into scientology for fun.. Turns out they believe in alien rulers that used to inhabit the earth.. Weird lol.


Scientology is one of the most cynical and evil creations in recent memory. You wanna throw up a little? Research the Sea Org. cn


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I decided to look into scientology for fun.. Turns out they believe in alien rulers that used to inhabit the earth.. Weird lol.


They also believe in taking all your money and killing you with intentionally substandard medical care. It's the only religion that I would generally punch someone for holding. It's fucking terrible.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> They also believe in taking all your money and killing you with intentionally substandard medical care. It's the only religion that I would generally punch someone for holding. It's fucking terrible.


And there's no excuse really, since how this "religion" was built from the ground up is fully documented. It's a truly cynical exploitation of humans' startling capacity to believe arrant shite if it hits certain deep-seated hot buttons. ~puke~ cn


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> And there's no excuse really, since how this "religion" was built from the ground up is fully documented. It's a truly cynical exploitation of humans' startling capacity to believe arrant shite if it hits certain deep-seated hot buttons. ~puke~ cn


That's the worst part of it. L. Ron said himself he fabricated the whole thing. Yet people keep it going. It's a fruity little cult, no doubts. A scary one at that, seeing as it attracts people with money the most.


----------



## jks067 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys, have you heard the good news? You're it.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm sure it was much easier to believe in fairytales thousands of years ago when humans had little to no leisure time.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't wait to be old. It would be so awesome to own your own house and have retirement pat your bills. I plan on sitting on the couch in front of the TV with an old wooden pipe full of dro in my mouth. Maybe a badass dog, possibly a cool lady by my side, and it would be pretty cool to be able to still walk around without a wheelchair.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 15, 2012)

So chief, I'm not sure if I should waste anymore time on you since I have a feeling that you're just a troll, but I'll try to help clear a few things up for you.. Here's your post in red and mine in blue..

Awe cute, your pretending you dont have beliefs. 
I've stated that we all have beliefs plenty of times. For example, I believe you're delusional.
You BELIEVE there is no god, Hep, dont lie. 
I find it very hard to believe there is a god, yes. I also find it hard to believe that there is an army of leprechauns that ride unicorns. 
Thats how you were raised, you were raised to believe what people tell you
In all honesty, I was raised to believe that I shouldn't question my beliefs in god.. I did. Not sure how that means I follow exactly what I'm told, But I guess you're right 
raised to be in a labeled group. 
I believe it's unfair to be called an atheist. We really don't have anything in common that stems from atheism. 
You were a kid, accepted the first explanation of life that was given to you, kept that ridiculous explanation for a while until you finally caught on. 
Yeah I'm pretty happy that I was able to think for myself without disregarding logic. I hope you will be able to do that someday.
Dropped, then it was almost like you were a kid again, fresh mind! But sadly, people came and told you whats what, and you accepted it, 
Yes, damn you reality and facts . Why did you have to go be so believable which caused me to accept you as fact? Darn science.
just repeated the process with no original thought... 
Do you believe your thoughts are original? I'm pretty sure your friend told you to believe in him.. Who needs original thought when it comes to accepting reality? It doesn't matter if I think gravity exists or not.. It's still gonna surround us every day. I do respect people that use original thought to discover new and useful things.. They're awesome IMO.
Im quite fine with keeping the discussion here, thanks =)
I'm not. This is my thread. I don't want to derail pad's thread further than we have. Here, you can dish out whatever nonsense you want since I welcome it.
 unless this is the last word.
Nah, I like your posts. They amuse me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you guys believe you would be as social as you are now if your friends or family didn't use drugs at social events? I probably wouldn't.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you guys believe you would be as social as you are now if your friends or family didn't use drugs at social events? I probably wouldn't.


I feel I would be more socially awkward if it weren't for social drug use. Until i had a few drinks, I used to be horrible at talking to strange people. Booze makes people, including yourself, more interesting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you guys believe you would be as social as you are now if your friends or family didn't use drugs at social events? I probably wouldn't.


 Mine don't. I'm not. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2012)

My parents and their friends always had alcohol (and sometimes weed) at parties and get togethers, and later, I was the same with my friends. It's definitely a social lubricant; a dry party has a much different vibe than a wet one...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So chief, I'm not sure if I should waste anymore time on you since I have a feeling that you're just a troll, but I'll try to help clear a few things up for you.. Here's your post in red and mine in blue..
> 
> Awe cute, your pretending you dont have beliefs.
> I've stated that we all have beliefs plenty of times. For example, I believe you're delusional.
> ...


LOL Oh Hep, Im actually proud of you on this post, you almost sound like you know what your talking about. It seems you dont know what agnostic means, agnostic means you dont know, there very well could be a god and there very well couldnt, that is not you at all. Do you argue against people that oppose the existence of god? no, you dont, because you BELIEVE that god does not exist, which makes you atheist. And yes, you were raised to not question anything, because questioning requires independent thinking. Then you finally dropped your fairy tales, had a fresh mind again and said "Hey guys! Im no longer religious, so tell me how the world works and what I should think, because its hard to explore this world of knowledge and think for myself! I trust you guys!" <--- please tell me how I am wrong when I say that, and dont give me this "Derrp they sound reasonable and believable". Well Hep, when you were a kid with a fresh mind, religion sounded reasonable and believable too, they spoon fed you information and you accepted it, the exact same thing happened when you dropped your beliefs, you could not discover the world for yourself, that kinda stuff is too hard to think about for you. You blindly followed religion, didnt question anything, dropped religion, had a fresh mind, then ONCE AGAIN accepted the first explanation presented to you. PLEASE prove me wrong without saying "well they sound reasonable, they must be right!"... I dont oppose science btw, science and god go hand in hand and science says nothing to disprove god, so science is cool beans man. And I also dont believe anything, beliefs are stupid, they put you into a tiny bubble of limitations and you oppose anything thats beyond that bubble. I KNOW, I dont believe. I know through experience and understanding. Believing is almost like faith, a belief with no evidence.Beliefs are what you have, not me. I have experience and understanding, beliefs dont usually sit well with someone who has experience and understanding... Alright, this is where you say "Says the nutjob", because you have nothing to say that hasnt already been said by someone else, put that independent noodle to work and prove to me you're not a follower.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 15, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> And yes, you were raised to not question anything, because questioning requires independent thinking. Then you finally dropped your fairy tales, had a fresh mind again and said "Hey guys! Im no longer religious, so tell me how the world works and what I should think, because its hard to explore this world of knowledge and think for myself! I trust you guys!" <---
> 
> You blindly followed religion, didnt question anything, dropped religion, had a fresh mind, then ONCE AGAIN accepted the first explanation presented to you.


Ok Chief, Hep asked you for opposition in this thread, and you have indeed laid out a clear challenge for him to answer. I am interested to see his response. Not because I think you have a good point, but I want to see Hep demonstrate his skills.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 15, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Ok Chief, Hep asked you for opposition in this thread, and you have indeed laid out a clear challenge for him to answer. I am interested to see his response. Not because I think you have a good point, but I want to see Hep demonstrate his skills.


Good for you for not helping him! Hep needs moments like these to learn.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 15, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> LOL Oh Hep, Im actually proud of you on this post, you almost sound like you know what your talking about. It seems you dont know what agnostic means, agnostic means you dont know, there very well could be a god and there very well couldnt, that is not you at all. Do you argue against people that oppose the existence of god? no, you dont, because you BELIEVE that god does not exist, which makes you atheist. And yes, you were raised to not question anything, because questioning requires independent thinking. Then you finally dropped your fairy tales, had a fresh mind again and said "Hey guys! Im no longer religious, so tell me how the world works and what I should think, because its hard to explore this world of knowledge and think for myself! I trust you guys!" <--- please tell me how I am wrong when I say that, and dont give me this "Derrp they sound reasonable and believable". Well Hep, when you were a kid with a fresh mind, religion sounded reasonable and believable too, they spoon fed you information and you accepted it, the exact same thing happened when you dropped your beliefs, you could not discover the world for yourself, that kinda stuff is too hard to think about for you. You blindly followed religion, didnt question anything, dropped religion, had a fresh mind, then ONCE AGAIN accepted the first explanation presented to you. PLEASE prove me wrong without saying "well they sound reasonable, they must be right!"... I dont oppose science btw, science and god go hand in hand and science says nothing to disprove god, so science is cool beans man. And I also dont believe anything, beliefs are stupid, they put you into a tiny bubble of limitations and you oppose anything thats beyond that bubble. I KNOW, I dont believe. I know through experience and understanding. Believing is almost like faith, a belief with no evidence.Beliefs are what you have, not me. I have experience and understanding, beliefs dont usually sit well with someone who has experience and understanding... Alright, this is where you say "Says the nutjob", because you have nothing to say that hasnt already been said by someone else, put that independent noodle to work and prove to me you're not a follower.


 It seems you dont know what agnostic means, agnostic means you dont know, there very well could be a god and there very well couldnt, that is not you at all.
When did I ever claim to know the answers to questions that can't be answered? 
 Do you argue against people that oppose the existence of god? no, you dont, because you BELIEVE that god does not exist, which makes you atheist. 
I don't argue on the side of god since I have no proof and I don't believe in him anyways. I don't believe in god.. That doesn't mean I know how the world was created. Saying "god did it" is just silly if you have no reason to say so besides faith. I choose to believe in reality and I also believe that someday (not in my life time) we will find out the origin of our existence. Until then, I'm not gonna argue for fairy tales to explain life.
And yes, you were raised to not question anything, because questioning requires independent thinking. 
If I wasn't able to think on my own, why don't I have a religion anymore? It takes independent thinking to look at the beliefs that people told you to believe in and question them.
Then you finally dropped your fairy tales, had a fresh mind again and said "Hey guys! Im no longer religious, so tell me how the world works and what I should think, because its hard to explore this world of knowledge and think for myself! I trust you guys!" 
First off, no shit I ask for help. Imagine if nobody had help. Imagine if nobody shared knowledge, we'd be a bunch of dumbass people that still live in caves. The way a productive society works is by everybody working together and sharing new found knowledge. 
It is hard to explore the world. That's why people share ideas. Science helps alot with that. You would be dead right now if it wasn't for science. You'd be dead if you never asked for help. At least I can admit I don't know. and that I need some help learning (either by friends, school, research, or by the people here). It's better than assuming you know the answers to life and just not pass any useful knowledge down to others, like you. 
<--- please tell me how I am wrong when I say that, and dont give me this "Derrp they sound reasonable and believable".
That's exactly why I believe in logic facts. It explains life without coming up with lies to back it up. Why would I go off and make a religion like you? Personally, I'd rather face the truth than say we will live on forever as young gods. 
Well Hep, when you were a kid with a fresh mind, religion sounded reasonable and believable too, they spoon fed you information and you accepted it, the exact same thing happened when you dropped your beliefs, you could not discover the world for yourself, that kinda stuff is too hard to think about for you.
It sounded good and comfortable. It never sounded reasonable or believable. The religious mind is good at ignoring facts in an attempt to keep their faith. Religion is nonsense. Now tell me what's nonsense about my new beliefs. Is it bad to admit I don't know all the answers? Is it bad to believe we need water to survive and that gravity exists? I don't get what's wrong with eating this great knowledge that is being "spoon fed" to me. Hell, give me another bowl of knowledge, I love this shit. You should try some. It tastes a little bitter at first but it grows on you. 
You blindly followed religion, didnt question anything, dropped religion, had a fresh mind, then ONCE AGAIN accepted the first explanation presented to you. 
What's wrong with accepting the truth? You make it sound bad that I believe in facts. I'm sorry I don't run around believing in fairy tales like you.. It just doesn't work for me. 
PLEASE prove me wrong without saying "well they sound reasonable, they must be right!"... 
Science doesn't _sound _right, it _is_ right. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. Facts are just new discoveries. Whether or not we discover them, it won't affect the fact itself. If we never found out the world was round, it wouldn't matter since the world would still be round. 

Using your logic I shouldn't believe that the world is round either right? I mean that was just spoon fed knowledge. They told me the world is round and they provided proof. But nope, I should have my own thoughts and ignorantly believe the world is a triangle or some shit right? There's nothing wrong with accepting facts.
I dont oppose science btw, science and god go hand in hand and science says nothing to disprove god, so science is cool beans man. 
Science disproves most religions and doesn't accept god as an answer. If science doesn't accept god as fact, how do they go hand in hand? 
And I also dont believe anything, beliefs are stupid, they put you into a tiny bubble of limitations and you oppose anything thats beyond that bubble.
Really? Because you seem pretty stuck on the idea that we're young gods. And if you don't reject everything that people tell you, what are you doing? You're accepting knowledge like me too. I'm just more open minded and honest than you. Maybe someday you'll learn to admit you don't know, I'm kinda doubting it though.
 I KNOW, I dont believe. I know through experience and understanding. Believing is almost like faith, a belief with no evidence.Beliefs are what you have, not me. I have experience and understanding, beliefs dont usually sit well with someone who has experience and understanding...
You're delusuional then. How can you actually believe in something that isn't there? How can you believe in something that doesn't have any proof or evidence to back it up? It's just a made up explanation in your head. No different than an imaginary friend that gives you comfort. Again, you're delusional. 
Alright, this is where you say "Says the nutjob", because you have nothing to say that hasnt already been said by someone else, 
Not in this thread. I can waste as much space as I want without bothering anybody here. 
put that independent noodle to work and prove to me you're not a follower.
There's nothing to prove. I am a follower. We are ALL followers. And that's a damn good thing if you follow good and useful knowledge. If you follow stupid beliefs like yours, we will move nowhere in life and society.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 15, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Ok Chief, Hep asked you for opposition in this thread, and you have indeed laid out a clear challenge for him to answer. I am interested to see his response. Not because I think you have a good point, but I want to see Hep demonstrate his skills.


Ahhh I'm under inspection!? I'm not ready for my test heis lol.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahhh I'm under inspection!? I'm not ready for my test heis lol.


You did fine Grasshopper.




> If I wasn't able to think on my own, why don't I have a religion anymore? It takes independent thinking to look at the beliefs that people told you to believe in and question them.


This is mainly what I was looking for, though you should have expanded on it. The accusation was that you somehow made your mind a blank slate and then accepted the first programming you received, when what actually happen is, you listened to reason. You heard a good argument and changed your views, which is a hallmark of sophistication. The only thing that changed was you learned how to better evaluate an argument. You've demonstrated that you have an open mind capable of intelligent discrimination, and that discrimination is what the Chief is trying to devalue, because it rattles his opinions.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It seems you dont know what agnostic means, agnostic means you dont know, there very well could be a god and there very well couldnt, that is not you at all.
> When did I ever claim to know the answers to questions that can't be answered?
> Do you argue against people that oppose the existence of god? no, you dont, because you BELIEVE that god does not exist, which makes you atheist.
> I don't argue on the side of god since I have no proof and I don't believe in him anyways. I don't believe in god.. That doesn't mean I know how the world was created. Saying "god did it" is just silly if you have no reason to say so besides faith. I choose to believe in reality and I also believe that someday (not in my life time) we will find out the origin of our existence. Until then, I'm not gonna argue for fairy tales to explain life.
> ...


I seen you say "god does not exist" more than once Hep, claiming you know something that top scientists dont know. You are not agnostic, true agnostics dont know and dont favor any sides when it comes to theism and atheism. You believe god does not exist, so you are an atheist.
I was pointing out your biased reasoning when it comes to your current and former beliefs. Your didnt question authority figures about god when you were young, you accepted what they had to say. Took you forever to look past those obvious lies, finally dropped the belief, had a fresh mind, had the option to explore this world of knowledge to take what you can from many groups of people and teachings, but no... You went to a specific group of people that told you the answers, you didnt ask anyone else, didnt seek the opinions, didnt do any soul searching what so ever. You just accepted what they said to be the only way reality functions. Went from religion = god exists! to no religion = god cant exist. You didnt even attempt to explore the middle ground, the people spoon feeding you didnt let you, unless you already had it in your mind that these guys know wussup.
Ah yes, you asked for help. Who did you ask though? Did you ask help from many groups of people to help you get a better grip on understanding the world? Or did you ask one specific group of people with one of the most limited viewpoints on the world? I think you know the answer there. Where did you get the idea that I oppose science? You bring it up like your a scientists, reality check man, your a child whos mad because he believed in lies for his whole life, your emotions chose your next path to follow more than your reasoning process did. The people on here told you what to research, they told you the "facts", they said science is the only credible form of knowledge and you have FAITH that science is not misguiding you.
Im making a religion? LOL wheres my followers? Wheres my book of guidelines? Your a funny guy Hep. And you keep bringing up my beliefs (hate that word) like it holds any credibility to your argument. You say you are an agnostic, right? Therefore you know my "belief" is no more ridiculous than someone who believes god is not real. Thats agnosticism Hep, something you are not apart of. If god was real (I say "if" so you can be more accepting) do you seriously think we'd stay the same throughout eternity? Never changing or evolving or amounting to anything besides sheep that worship the king sheep? Yeah, a "belief" where you continue to learn, experience, and evolve (like we do in real life) is SO ridiculous, what was I thinking? lol Please tell me your idea of god, Im interested.
Religion never sounded believable? So you knew that people shouldnt believe such things yet you continued to believe until you were 18? That doesnt sound right at all. Theres nothing scientific you can tell me that I dont already know and agree with, yes, I agree with the growing child of knowledge which is science. Something that I have a better grasp on than you do, UNLESS you can prove otherwise.
"I dont claim to know the answers"... "Whats wrong with believing in the truth?" <-- yet another epic contradiction from Hep. So no one has the answers yet theres a group of people that tell the truth? Hmm, good one Hep.
Science is not right, those who have faith that science is not misguiding them say "science is the closest approximation to the truth", which is not "right", its close to right, if that. All this science talk from you, yet I never seen you type anything that supports your arguments at all, just "The earth is round, I drink water, water is in soup, I LIKE SOUP!", thats seriously all the "science" I am hearing from you.
YOUR view of science doesnt accept god as fact, your version of science covers its ears and says "LALALA I CANT HEAR YOU" whenever a new discovery is made that contradicts what has been taught for years. Theres a mountain of new discoveries saying civilization started WAY before 6000 BC. yet the masses still blindly accept that it did start 8 thousand years ago because accepting such discoveries would change our entire view oh history. Theres evidence that the ancients had advanced knowledge and a deeper understanding of everything. Russian scientists from the military built pyramids on laylines (lines with the most energy) and those pyramids improved the quality of life in the area. Seeds that sat in the pyramid would grow twice as big and healthy than seeds that werent in the pyramid. Sickness in the area dramatically decreased, diseases disappeared, big storms would somehow avoid the area every single time. You can use radiation to pass genetic information from one species to another, make a chicken with webbed feet and duck head, make a frog give birth to a salamander just by putting a salamander in front of a weak beam of radiation that points at a pregnant frog. What does Darwin have to say about that shit? He wouldnt oppose it, he himself said theres a missing link in evolution, something just doesnt make sense. And do you seriously think 97% of DNA is absolutely useless? Do you even know what Im talking about when I mention these things? C'mon Hep, man of science, throw some science at, tell me something that I dont already know. Science is absolutely STUMPED on so many things, its silly to be dependent on such limited knowledge, not to discredit it though.
Alright, you say beliefs in god are ignorant because theres no proof, yet when someone says they experienced something that does prove god, their delusional? Well when they come from religious folk then yes, a lot of the time they are delusional. But theres millions upon millions of stories where people claim to of seen a ghost, or even an alien. Your telling me that every single one of those people just got fooled by their own imagination? "People get fooled that balloons are space ships all the time" <-- thats a shit poor excuse and it doesnt explain anything. To say everyone of those millions and millions of people were fooled by there imagination is just pure ignorance, it shows that you have something to hold on to, accepting that just one of those reports to be true would make you rethink what reality is, which we all know you dont like doing that, there has to be others to think for you.
Deny what I say all you want, you are a bobble head that nods in agreement instead of finding out things for yourself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 15, 2012)

I seen you say "god does not exist" more than once Hep, claiming you know something that top scientists dont know. You are not agnostic, true agnostics dont know and dont favor any sides when it comes to theism and atheism. You believe god does not exist, so you are an atheist.
You know what? You're right. I have said that.. And now that I've realized how I can't honestly say "god doesn't exist", I change my beliefs. Saying there's no god requires the same leap of faith that you take in believing we live for eternity. My bad.
I was pointing out your biased reasoning when it comes to your current and former beliefs. Your didnt question authority figures about god when you were young, you accepted what they had to say. Took you forever to look past those obvious lies, finally dropped the belief, had a fresh mind, had the option to explore this world of knowledge to take what you can from many groups of people and teachings, but no... You went to a specific group of people that told you the answers, you didnt ask anyone else, didnt seek the opinions, didnt do any soul searching what so ever. 
I learned from my mistakes. I realized that my beliefs were nonsense. It's not wrong of me to gain new knowledge and lose unreasonable logic. Along with new found knowledge (not saying I'm smart), I lost my relgion. My current beliefs were gained from MY new perspective on life. Knowledge was given to me and I accepted it because I wanted to. I could have easily been like you and ignored it, but I decided to give it a chance. I haven't regretted it yet and I never will.
You just accepted what they said to be the only way reality functions. Went from religion = god exists! to no religion = god cant exist. You didnt even attempt to explore the middle ground, the people spoon feeding you didnt let you, unless you already had it in your mind that these guys know wussup.
I accepted it as the only reality I know exists. I know the world is round so I believe it.. I know we need water to survive so I believe it. I don't know if god created the world, so I don't accept it. I don't know if god exists at all, so I don't accept it. If science discovers some head master that is known as our creator, I will believe in him. For now, knlowedge tells me that he can't be proven.. So why believe in him? 
Ah yes, you asked for help. Who did you ask though? Did you ask help from many groups of people to help you get a better grip on understanding the world? Or did you ask one specific group of people with one of the most limited viewpoints on the world? I think you know the answer there.
I asked atheists friends, my religious father, my religious grandmother, religious friends, preachers, people from here, and I did some research online. From all the different choices I could have picked, I chose to follow my own logic and reasoning that is backed up by fact.. Nothing wrong with that.
 Where did you get the idea that I oppose science? 
The fact that you believe we're gods leads me to believe that you ignore reality. You believe what YOU want to believe.. Science is different. It doesn't matter if you believe it or not, it still exists. I have a feeling that you would say science is wrong just to keep going with your beliefs. I'm sure if I look through enough of your posts, I can find something to back that up.
You bring it up like your a scientists, reality check man, your a child whos mad because he believed in lies for his whole life, your emotions chose your next path to follow more than your reasoning process did.
That's hilarious man.. "your own emotions chose your next path".. Hahaha. Religion provided me with lots of comfort. If I followed emotions to make decisions, I'd be as delusional as you. I'd still be religious since I'd be happy believing that I won't truly die and I could see my family again. 
The people on here told you what to research, they told you the "facts", they said science is the only credible form of knowledge and you have FAITH that science is not misguiding you.
Science deals with facts.. Logic helps decide truth from nonsense. There's no faith needed to accept science.. All you need is knowledge. 
Im making a religion? LOL wheres my followers? Wheres my book of guidelines? Your a funny guy Hep. And you keep bringing up my beliefs (hate that word) like it holds any credibility to your argument.
You want me to have my own beliefs. You think it's wrong that I followed an organized religion and you think following facts is wrong. I'm letting you know YOU'RE the wrong one. If I didn't accept knowledge from others, I'd be as delusional as you. I bring up your beliefs as an example of what I'm avoiding. I want to be the opposite of you. And why is it so hard to understand that you believe we're gods? It's just a belief.. Not fact.. It has no proof.. No evidence. It is just a belief.. A silly one IMO.
 You say you are an agnostic, right? Therefore you know my "belief" is no more ridiculous than someone who believes god is not real. 
Agnostics understand that god being real is unkown and cannot be known.. yet. Believing your beliefs are silly is just an opinion.. Just as silly as believing leprechauns ride unicorns in your house when you're sleeping.
Thats agnosticism Hep, something you are not apart of.
Even if I'm not agnostic, what does that have to do with anything? 
 If god was real (I say "if" so you can be more accepting) do you seriously think we'd stay the same throughout eternity?
What? I doubt us humans would survive all eternity. We're bound to be destroyed sooner or later. I'm sorry but I don't understand your question.
Never changing or evolving or amounting to anything besides sheep that worship the king sheep? 
Again, what? We evolve without god. We don't need a magic man to show us how to live and gain knowledge.
Yeah, a "belief" where you continue to learn, experience, and evolve (like we do in real life) is SO ridiculous, what was I thinking? lol Please tell me your idea of god, Im interested.
You learn nothing from beliefs.. Especially when you won't accept that they are purely beliefs. You haven't evolved. You just downgraded. You set aside CTS to come up with your beliefs.
My idea of god? He was my imaginary friend. I loved him.. It turns out he isn't real (as far as I can tell). I can't hate what I don't believe nor can I love what I don't believe. I don't really have a stance on god. Now religion, that's another story. Religion and beliefs like yours suck IMO.
Religion never sounded believable? So you knew that people shouldnt believe such things yet you continued to believe until you were 18? That doesnt sound right at all. 
Yeah I was ignorant. I said that th religious mindset is good at setting aside CTS tokeep on believing. 
Theres nothing scientific you can tell me that I dont already know and agree with, yes, I agree with the growing child of knowledge which is science. Something that I have a better grasp on than you do, UNLESS you can prove otherwise.
If you like science so much, why do you believe in things that have no proof at all? WHy do you accept it as fact when you KNOW that it's not?
"I dont claim to know the answers"... "Whats wrong with believing in the truth?" <-- yet another epic contradiction from Hep. So no one has the answers yet theres a group of people that tell the truth? Hmm, good one Hep.
Wow.. I don't claim to know the answers to questions that can't be answered.. Use the whole sentence. I do believe the truth.. The world is round.
Science is not right, those who have faith that science is not misguiding them say "science is the closest approximation to the truth", which is not "right", its close to right, if that. All this science talk from you, yet I never seen you type anything that supports your arguments at all, just "The earth is round, I drink water, water is in soup, I LIKE SOUP!", thats seriously all the "science" I am hearing from you.
If I have a mental disorder, I can look towards science to help me. If I have a headahce, I can take a pill that will help me.. Guess what helped create the pill? Science. I follow facts. God isn't a fact, not at all.
YOUR view of science doesnt accept god as fact, your version of science covers its ears and says "LALALA I CANT HEAR YOU" whenever a new discovery is made that contradicts what has been taught for years. 
Really? That's funny.. Show me these contradictions with legitimate proof.. Not just opinions or videos on youtube.
Theres a mountain of new discoveries saying civilization started WAY before 6000 BC. yet the masses still blindly accept that it did start 8 thousand years ago because accepting such discoveries would change our entire view oh history. 
LOLOLOLOL Show me this too.. 
Theres evidence that the ancients had advanced knowledge and a deeper understanding of everything. 
Lets save that topic for another time. If we go onto that you won't shut up about them. For now, I'll just say that they were smart.. Obviously not smart enough to survive though.
Russian scientists from the military built pyramids on laylines (lines with the most energy) and those pyramids improved the quality of life in the area. Seeds that sat in the pyramid would grow twice as big and healthy than seeds that werent in the pyramid. Sickness in the area dramatically decreased, diseases disappeared, big storms would somehow avoid the area every single time.
I'm calling bullshit. Prove yourself.
You can use radiation to pass genetic information from one species to another, make a chicken with webbed feet and duck head, make a frog give birth to a salamander just by putting a salamander in front of a weak beam of radiation that points at a pregnant frog. What does Darwin have to say about that shit? He wouldnt oppose it, he himself said theres a missing link in evolution, something just doesnt make sense. And do you seriously think 97% of DNA is absolutely useless? Do you even know what Im talking about when I mention these things? C'mon Hep, man of science, throw some science at, tell me something that I dont already know. Science is absolutely STUMPED on so many things, its silly to be dependent on such limited knowledge, not to discredit it though.
Great, so science hasn't discovered everything. Big surprise (sarcasm). It's still gaining knowledge and giving back to society. What science do you want me to throw at you? Do you want to talk about legitimate things and not gods? Then bring up a topic and I'd be happy to learn from it. 
Alright, you say beliefs in god are ignorant because theres no proof, yet when someone says they experienced something that does prove god, their delusional? 
Experiences aren't proof. 
Well when they come from religious folk then yes, a lot of the time they are delusional. But theres millions upon millions of stories where people claim to of seen a ghost, or even an alien. Your telling me that every single one of those people just got fooled by their own imagination?
Claims aren't proof. Now I will admit that enough claims can make many people raise eyebrows, but I won't accept it as fact. Do aliens and ghosts exist? I don't know.
 "People get fooled that balloons are space ships all the time" <-- thats a shit poor excuse and it doesnt explain anything. To say everyone of those millions and millions of people were fooled by there imagination is just pure ignorance, it shows that you have something to hold on to, accepting that just one of those reports to be true would make you rethink what reality is, which we all know you dont like doing that, there has to be others to think for you.
What's bad about rethinking reality? Sounds fun.
Deny what I say all you want, you are a bobble head that nods in agreement instead of finding out things for yourself.
Said the nutjob.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 15, 2012)

one thing pad did not answer was ," so if atheists saying my beliefs are dangerous without even knowing what my beliefs are" is that not bigotry at its finest?I do believe it is and it is rather marxist as well... just sayin


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 15, 2012)

also, why do scientists keep coming out with the "new" reason why the earth has water, cause of the asteroids and comets that struck the earth.Ok, i get that, but why was the planet not destroyed in the process and why is there no other planet that has water? also, why does jupiter not contain any water even though it obviously has been struck more by comets and asteroids then earth has?Certain things just do not add up.. say what you want to say, but there is no REAL 100% scientific proof all this happened the way they say it did if it cannot be proven...we do know that there are sarcoplasmic reticulums in our cells because we have SEEN it under a microscope, so it is 100% safe to say we do indeed have SR's in our cells. you get what im saying?also, is it not true that lead evolutionists get millions of dollars on grants to fund their research? also, why do some evolutionist professors drive really expensive cars?Im just wondering around, trying to get a feel for what the rest of you all think


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> also, why do scientists keep coming out with the "new" reason why the earth has water, cause of the asteroids and comets that struck the earth.Ok, i get that, but why was the planet not destroyed in the process and why is there no other planet that has water? also, why does jupiter not contain any water even though it obviously has been struck more by comets and asteroids then earth has?Certain things just do not add up.. say what you want to say, but there is no REAL 100% scientific proof all this happened the way they say it did if it cannot be proven...we do know that there are sarcoplasmic reticulums in our cells because we have SEEN it under a microscope, so it is 100% safe to say we do indeed have SR's in our cells. you get what im saying?also, is it not true that lead evolutionists get millions of dollars on grants to fund their research? also, why do some evolutionist professors drive really expensive cars?Im just wondering around, trying to get a feel for what the rest of you all think


It's currently believed that Jupiter contains awesome amounts of water. it's overlain however by the bulk of the planet's mass, which is mostly hydrogen and thus not dense, even when very compressed. 
As for scientists coming up with "new" ideas for why the Earth has its current amount of water, i suggest the word "reasons" is loaded in that it implies theories of high confidence supplanting others. Afaik the science of planetogenesis is mostly hypothetical at this time and is only slowly, patchily being advanced to theory. 
As for the dichotomy between directly and indirectly-observed science, we have fairly sophisticated models for the interiors of the major planets and their larger moons ... and we got these from highly precise gravimetry by satellite. Gravimetry allowed us to map the masses and, more importantly, mass distributions of these bodies. The amount of information a trained planetologist can get from simple but precise data is inspiring imo. cn


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 15, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> also, why do scientists keep coming out with the "new" reason why the earth has water,


That's what science does, it proposes a hypothesis that explains some observation (the earth has a lot of water), and then attempts to disprove the hypothesis. 



> cause of the asteroids and comets that struck the earth.


That is only one of many current, competing hypotheses. 


> Ok, i get that, but why was the planet not destroyed in the process and why is there no other planet that has water?


There is water on Mars and some of the Jovian moons, most likely candidate is Europa. There is water ice in Saturn's rings and Enceladus has volcanos ejecting water tens of miles out into space. 


> also, why does jupiter not contain any water even though it obviously has been struck more by comets and asteroids then earth has?


You can't say Jupiter DOESN'T have any water. However, once you learn science and the effects of temperature and pressure, you can figure out for yourself some areas that cannot contain any liquid water, although there certainly could be some layers in Jupiter that have enormous amounts of water vapor. 


> Certain things just do not add up.. say what you want to say, but there is no REAL 100% scientific proof all this happened the way they say it did if it cannot be proven


No one is 100% certain about any of this and AFAIK, no one has claimed we do know with any amount of certainty. 


> ...we do know that there are sarcoplasmic reticulums in our cells because we have SEEN it under a microscope, so it is 100% safe to say we do indeed have SR's in our cells.


We see something in our cells that we call SRs. We defined an object as something. That's not even close to being similar to presenting a hypothesis and finding enough support to make it a good theory. 


> you get what im saying?also, is it not true that lead evolutionists get millions of dollars on grants to fund their research? also, why do some evolutionist professors drive really expensive cars?Im just wondering around, trying to get a feel for what the rest of you all think


What exactly are you claiming here? Why do some liberal arts professors drive expensive cars? Leasing?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I seen you say "god does not exist" more than once Hep, claiming you know something that top scientists dont know. You are not agnostic, true agnostics dont know and dont favor any sides when it comes to theism and atheism. You believe god does not exist, so you are an atheist.
> You know what? You're right. I have said that.. And now that I've realized how I can't honestly say "god doesn't exist", I change my beliefs. Saying there's no god requires the same leap of faith that you take in believing we live for eternity. My bad.
> I was pointing out your biased reasoning when it comes to your current and former beliefs. Your didnt question authority figures about god when you were young, you accepted what they had to say. Took you forever to look past those obvious lies, finally dropped the belief, had a fresh mind, had the option to explore this world of knowledge to take what you can from many groups of people and teachings, but no... You went to a specific group of people that told you the answers, you didnt ask anyone else, didnt seek the opinions, didnt do any soul searching what so ever.
> I learned from my mistakes. I realized that my beliefs were nonsense. It's not wrong of me to gain new knowledge and lose unreasonable logic. Along with new found knowledge (not saying I'm smart), I lost my relgion. My current beliefs were gained from MY new perspective on life. Knowledge was given to me and I accepted it because I wanted to. I could have easily been like you and ignored it, but I decided to give it a chance. I haven't regretted it yet and I never will.
> ...


The same broken record response as usual lol "Blahh blahh blahh fairy tales, blahh blahh blahh I believe the earth is round blah blah blah CTS!". You fail to realize that your belief that god does not exist is just as ridiculous as a belief in god, am I right when I say that? because according to science, both are unknowable, so theism and atheism are equally ridiculous. Adding "as far as I know" to the statement "god does not exist" doesnt make you an agnostic man. Your an atheist with a silly belief that god does not exist. 
I guess we can finish this through PM, if thats alright with you of course, I look forward to this "science" that I havent heard of. I can also explain the mountain of evidence that supports my claim and support other claims with credible and well respected men of knowledge... Which makes me think of something... The Logical Song, you remember posting that? lol That guy was pretty much singing about everything you support, hes against those things, yet you probably interpreted it differently, big surprise. But fuck is that ironic, you liking "The Logical Song" lol. Please tell me you see the irony in that. Anywhooo, PM me what you want me to talk about first, I'll be glad to. Dont keep it here and let your superiors do the thinking for you, we both know how you dont like finding out things on your own...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 15, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The same broken record response as usual lol "Blahh blahh blahh fairy tales, blahh blahh blahh I believe the earth is round blah blah blah CTS!". You fail to realize that your belief that god does not exist is just as ridiculous as a belief in god, am I right when I say that? because according to science, both are unknowable, so theism and atheism are equally ridiculous. Adding "as far as I know" to the statement "god does not exist" doesnt make you an agnostic man. Your an atheist with a silly belief that god does not exist.
> I guess we can finish this through PM, if thats alright with you of course, I look forward to this "science" that I havent heard of. I can also explain the mountain of evidence that supports my claim and support other claims with credible and well respected men of knowledge... Which makes me think of something... The Logical Song, you remember posting that? lol That guy was pretty much singing about everything you support, hes against those things, yet you probably interpreted it differently, big surprise. But fuck is that ironic, you liking "The Logical Song" lol. Please tell me you see the irony in that. Anywhooo, PM me what you want me to talk about first, I'll be glad to. Dont keep it here and let your superiors do the thinking for you, we both know how you dont like finding out things on your own...


You fail to realize that your belief that god does not exist is just as ridiculous as a belief in god, am I right when I say that? because according to science, both are unknowable, so theism and atheism are equally ridiculous.
Neither have evidence to claim their side as fact, But I believe saying there is a god takes a much larger leap of faith than saying there is no god.
Adding "as far as I know" to the statement "god does not exist" doesnt make you an agnostic man.
That's exactly what it means. It's acknowledging the fact that I don't know..
 Your an atheist with a silly belief that god does not exist. 
I wouldn't call it silly..And I am an atheist, but so what? Nothing wrong with atheism.
I guess we can finish this through PM, if thats alright with you of course, I look forward to this "science" that I havent heard of.
No, this thread is fine. I'd just lose the motivation to respond to you over PM. 
 I can also explain the mountain of evidence that supports my claim and support other claims with credible and well respected men of knowledge... 
Go ahead, post your evidence here. No youtube videos though.. They are usually just filled with nonsense and end up being a waste of time.
Which makes me think of something... The Logical Song, you remember posting that? lol That guy was pretty much singing about everything you support, hes against those things, yet you probably interpreted it differently, big surprise. But fuck is that ironic, you liking "The Logical Song" lol. Please tell me you see the irony in that. 
 It's a song about the innocence of our youth (age 0-. I was fine before religion was put into my head. Thinking about going to hell day after day is alot to put on your mind.. It aslo made me expect more out of life. What does that matter though? Is this just another petty attack?
PM me what you want me to talk about first, I'll be glad to. Dont keep it here and let your superiors do the thinking for you, we both know how you dont like finding out things on your own....

I have nothing to prove to you.. If you want to talk about science, talk about it. And I'm not sure if you believe you actually have good points, but I don't find it hard at all to answer your questions. Other members are just sick of your pointless shit so they prove you wrong. Don't be intimidated, listen to them.. You might actually learn something.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You fail to realize that your belief that god does not exist is just as ridiculous as a belief in god, am I right when I say that? because according to science, both are unknowable, so theism and atheism are equally ridiculous.
> Neither have evidence to claim their side as fact, But I believe saying there is a god takes a much larger leap of faith than saying there is no god.
> Adding "as far as I know" to the statement "god does not exist" doesnt make you an agnostic man.
> That's exactly what it means. It's acknowledging the fact that I don't know..
> ...


Ah they have taught you well Hep, you are actually literate now. Remember when you thought literacy was "spelling"? lol good times... PM or nothin man, you know you depend on the all knowing nut huggers of science, they think truth can only be determined by science, a tiny form of knowledge thats in its infancy. I want to hear what YOU have to say about what I present. No superiors doing your thinking, just you. I want to hear more science then just "I take a pill to make me better when Im sick, thats science" <-- That is the funniest explanation of science that I ever heard, I can only expect more of the same from you lol... I set forth a challenge Hep, where you can finally show me that you are an independent person instead of an arrogant child. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Ah they have taught you well Hep, you are actually literate now. Remember when you thought literacy was "spelling"? lol good times... PM or nothin man, you know you depend on the all knowing nut huggers of science, they think truth can only be determined by science, a tiny form of knowledge thats in its infancy. I want to hear what YOU have to say about what I present. No superiors doing your thinking, just you. I want to hear more science then just "I take a pill to make me better when Im sick, thats science" <-- That is the funniest explanation of science that I ever heard, I can only expect more of the same from you lol... I set forth a challenge Hep, where you can finally show me that you are an independent person instead of an arrogant child. Take it or leave it.


Oh STFU.. You're nothing but a troll dude. I just answered all your questions yet you say everybody else talks for me. Fuck off.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

As for the science thing chief. We can talk about it if you want, bring up the subject. 
I don't know what you want me to tell you about science... It requires a method of hypothesis, logical reasoning, tests, and reports.. That can deal with a large number of things, I don't know which subject you want to talk about. Either way, saying "throw some science at me" is just stupid IMO. Science should be used to help each other learn, not to show each other up..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh STFU.. You're nothing but a troll dude. I just answered all your questions yet you say everybody else talks for me. Fuck off.


Everyone else DOES speak for you! You just recycled what they say into your own words. You held their hand throughout your "enlightening" process and now you feel all high and mighty with this new found "knowledge". Scientific knowledge like how taking a pill makes you feel better xD. You say many groups of people played a part in your decision to believe what you believe, yet I only counted two, Christians and atheists. And that "research" you did was probably VERY half-ass and dismissed because your opinion was already biased "derr, what Im reading doesnt sit well with my CTS". The challenge is still there, you havent tackled anything besides my claims about you. I want to know if you actually have legit scientific knowledge that you boast about. I want to see your CTS badge in action with none of your superiors to help you out. Because I havent really seen you say anything original other than what these know-it-alls say about peoples beliefs.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Everyone else DOES speak for you! You just recycled what they say into your own words. You held their hand throughout your "enlightening" process and now you feel all high and mighty with this new found "knowledge". Scientific knowledge like how taking a pill makes you feel better xD. You say many groups of people played a part in your decision to believe what you believe, yet I only counted two, Christians and atheists. And that "research" you did was probably VERY half-ass and dismissed because your opinion was already biased "derr, what Im reading doesnt sit well with my CTS". The challenge is still there, you havent tackled anything besides my claims about you. I want to know if you actually have legit scientific knowledge that you boast about. I want to see your CTS badge in action with none of your superiors to help you out. Because I havent really seen you say anything original other than what these know-it-alls say about peoples beliefs.


You're a dumbass dude. When have I boasted about science? Go suck a dick you nutjob.. Unless you want to teach me something useful.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're a dumbass dude. When have I boasted about science? Go suck a dick you nutjob.. Unless you want to teach me something useful.


"The earth is round, thats science... I drink water to survive, thats science... I take a pill when Im sick, thats science" <--- Just to name a few...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

What about the atmosphere, how could water stay without an atmosphere and why was the planet spared over the billions of years from being completely destroyed by a large enough comet or asteroid?






cannabineer said:


> It's currently believed that Jupiter contains awesome amounts of water. it's overlain however by the bulk of the planet's mass, which is mostly hydrogen and thus not dense, even when very compressed.
> As for scientists coming up with "new" ideas for why the Earth has its current amount of water, i suggest the word "reasons" is loaded in that it implies theories of high confidence supplanting others. Afaik the science of planetogenesis is mostly hypothetical at this time and is only slowly, patchily being advanced to theory.
> As for the dichotomy between directly and indirectly-observed science, we have fairly sophisticated models for the interiors of the major planets and their larger moons ... and we got these from highly precise gravimetry by satellite. Gravimetry allowed us to map the masses and, more importantly, mass distributions of these bodies. The amount of information a trained planetologist can get from simple but precise data is inspiring imo. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> "The earth is round, thats science... I drink water to survive, thats science... I take a pill when Im sick, thats science" <--- Just to name a few...


How is that boasting? That's just saying I believe in what I know is true.. Nothing wrong with that. I'm not claiming to be intelligent, I'm just trying to get you off my sack. Boasting would be bragging about a degree (which I don't have) or saying I know everything there is to know (which I don't and never will).


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you implying that im dumb or stupid?

What do you mean, "once you learn science"? You sound like a bigot cause you already know some of my educational background. The reason for my post was mere curiosity to see what others thought. Clearly you still believe i am stupid cause of my beliefs.

I respected and looked up to you for your knowledge, now i see i was mistaken





mindphuk said:


> That's what science does, it proposes a hypothesis that explains some observation (the earth has a lot of water), and then attempts to disprove the hypothesis.
> 
> 
> That is only one of many current, competing hypotheses.
> ...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How is that boasting? That's just saying I believe in what I know is true.. Nothing wrong with that. I'm not claiming to be intelligent, I'm just trying to get you off my sack. Boasting would be bragging about a degree (which I don't have) or saying I know everything there is to know (which I don't and never will).


Of course its boasting, you feel superior because of these "truths" people have told you. You say "thats science" like you actually have scientific knowledge that I dont. Why dont you take your own advice and learn from what people have to say, you know Im not the only one who pointed out your arrogance. Do you even remember the humble Hep? You seemed like a chill dude when I was reading your older posts, now you just seem like another arrogant know-it-all that has to tell people how it is. Believe it or not, but theres a dramatic change to your attitude man. Go read your older posts and and compare them to the posts where you lecture us inferior theists, then try and tell me your attitude hasnt changed. Smoke a joint, man.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Of course its boasting, you feel superior because of these "truths" people have told you. You say "thats science" like you actually have scientific knowledge that I dont. Why dont you take your own advice and learn from what people have to say, you know Im not the only one who pointed out your arrogance. Do you even remember the humble Hep? You seemed like a chill dude when I was reading your older posts, now you just seem like another arrogant know-it-all that has to tell people how it is. Believe it or not, but theres a dramatic change to your attitude man. Go read your older posts and and compare them to the posts where you lecture us inferior theists, then try and tell me your attitude hasnt changed. Smoke a joint, man.


See what you did oly? You gave him ammo lol..


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

No man, you know that was not my intention. 

I just didnt want to be adick man, seriously. I saw that the topic came up and i had to let you know.






Hepheastus420 said:


> See what you did oly? You gave him ammo lol..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> See what you did oly? You gave him ammo lol..


I already had ammo man, you know me and Oly arent the only ones that noticed your attitude change. Smoke a joint man.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> No man, you know that was not my intention.
> 
> I just didnt want to be adick man, seriously. I saw that the topic came up and i had to let you know.


I was just joking bro


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I already had ammo man, you know me and Oly arent the only ones that noticed your attitude change. Smoke a joint man.


People change.. So the fuck what? As long as I'm not a dick I don't see the problem. The only reason I'm a dick towards you is because you're being a cunt.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Are you implying that im dumb or stupid?
> 
> What do you mean, "once you learn science"? You sound like a bigot cause you already know some of my educational background. The reason for my post was mere curiosity to see what others thought. Clearly you still believe i am stupid cause of my beliefs.
> 
> I respected and looked up to you for your knowledge, now i see i was mistaken


All I meant was 'the' science i.e. planetary science. That's why I made some specifics, like the temperature, pressure, gravity, magnetosphere. etc. All of our current understanding is sort of a prerequisite for being able to do the calculations yourself which is what I said. 

You seem to have a habit of interpreting my words in the worst possible way. You acted all pissed off at me once when I took too long to reply to your PM. Is everything okay man? Is something else bugging you? I really didn't mean to imply anything negative toward you, but I did assume you didn't know and/or understand the current science regarding this topic otherwise you wouldn't have been asking those questions in that way. You and I are still good. I take it for granted that most people aren't informed in a lot of areas that I am, it's never personal. I have never considered ignorance and stupidity the same although I tend to use uniformed rather than ignorance since it has picked up negative connotations.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> People change.. So the fuck what? As long as I'm not a dick I don't see the problem. The only reason I'm a dick towards you is because you're being a cunt.


Nah man, you found a high horse and you strapped yourself in. No more humble Hep.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah man, you found a high horse and you strapped yourself in. No more humble Hep.


... Said the nutjob


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

My bad on being annoying and polluting the threads with BS guys. What can I say? The chief is a good troll.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

"learn science" is a huge non specific term... 

And im sorry if i am not as merely as educated as you man... You must feel pity when replying to believers.

Nah man aint nothing bugging me... I just assume that people will stick to their words As much as i do





mindphuk said:


> All I meant was 'the' science i.e. planetary science. That's why I made some specifics, like the temperature, pressure, gravity, magnetosphere. etc. All of our current understanding is sort of a prerequisite for being able to do the calculations yourself which is what I said.
> 
> You seem to have a habit of interpreting my words in the worst possible way. You acted all pissed off at me once when I took too long to reply to your PM. Is everything okay man? Is something else bugging you? I really didn't mean to imply anything negative toward you, but I did assume you didn't know and/or understand the current science regarding this topic otherwise you wouldn't have been asking those questions in that way. You and I are still good. I take it for granted that most people aren't informed in a lot of areas that I am, it's never personal. I have never considered ignorance and stupidity the same although I tend to use uniformed rather than ignorance since it has picked up negative connotations.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Of course its boasting, you feel superior because of these "truths" people have told you. You say "thats science" like you actually have scientific knowledge that I dont. Why dont you take your own advice and learn from what people have to say, you know Im not the only one who pointed out your arrogance. Do you even remember the humble Hep? You seemed like a chill dude when I was reading your older posts, now you just seem like another arrogant know-it-all that has to tell people how it is. Believe it or not, but theres a dramatic change to your attitude man. Go read your older posts and and compare them to the posts where you lecture us inferior theists, then try and tell me your attitude hasnt changed. Smoke a joint, man.


He is a chill dude. Even when he disagreed with me and many others wrt deities, people liked Hep. People still do like him, because of the way he acts, not because of what he does or does not believe. This is a huge concept that you just can't seem to understand. 

He intuitively knows or has learned that he doesn't have to be a dick to the people he disagrees with, a truism for everyone. He doesn't have to act older than he is and call others out on their immaturity. Some people try the opposite approach... how's that working for ya Chief? Why are there so many people on this website that dislike you? How come most people can get along with others, even when they vehemently disagree or have opposing positions on a subject but you have to make this all personal and make it about people's character? Why do you persist in being an asshole to people that don't believe shit you say? You accuse Hep of being arrogant but your arrogance is pronounced when you act like other people are stupid for not believing what you believe. No one told Hep what to believe, but people did help him with discovering flaws in his thought process. You aren't even willing to discuss them. 

Your post is dripping with irony, telling him to smoke a joint because he's become arrogant. He's changed his position on something he believed, any change in character is purely your invention. You seem to be the only person that dislikes him. Your haranguing posts are extremely antagonistic and got one of the most chill dudes here to tell you to fuck off. You really need to start looking at your own behavior before you give out advice on how to act here. A number of people really dislike you but you think you're capable of telling a well-liked guy how to act to be liked better????? And I bet you think people are joking when they call you delusional.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 16, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm heading up to see the Indy 500! Life's got twists and turns... Just like the Indy car track!


 Wouldn't that mean your life is going in circles!?  iiKnow it's old.. .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Wouldn't that mean your life is going in circles!?  iiKnow it's old.. .


I missed you, Pedo Bear  Where you been? I Like the new avatar...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

What do you guys think about growing a salvia divinorum plant so I can grab some leaves and chew a quid whenever I want? I wonder if it's even worth the time. I've tripped on salvia a couple of times using the smoking method and had an alright trip.. But I was wondering if theres a difference in the trip between smoking it and eating t. I found the trip to be overly intense and not in a good way or a bad way.. It would be cool if it wasn't so intense and lasted longer. Have any of you ever chewed up salvia leaves? Did you enjoy your trip?


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> "learn science" is a huge non specific term...
> 
> And im sorry if i am not as merely as educated as you man... You must feel pity when replying to believers.
> 
> Nah man aint nothing bugging me... I just assume that people will stick to their words As much as i do


Sometimes after I post, I read through it and find a missed word like that or some other thing that doesn't make sense. However, lately, if I only change a word or a few letters, I've been getting bounced to some RIU security thing and hasn't been accepting my confirmation. It's become insane. 

Either way, I still remember thinking I was saying 'learn the science' otherwise the figuring it out for yourself wouldn't have made as much sense. 

I don't usually feel pity for anyone. I told you I used to be a believer, back and forth for years, sometimes with my childhood deity YHWH, and others with a more abstract deistic version but letting go of belief isn't easy for anyone IMO. I maybe do feel pity for some people, not because of their belief, but like CWE who seems incapable of using reason and having a mature conversation. You and I got along because we discussed things, we didn't argue during our arguments so much. Though I suppose it's not pity so much as frustration and disappointment that some people won't even consider the opposing argument, they are just waiting for a chance to respond so they can be heard. They only give the appearance of a dialogue. I think you did some of this with some others but some, like thsativahigh, certainly deserved it. 
I really hope you meant the 'apology' as a joke but there have been times I don't relate to other people intellectually and it is awkward and I find cannabis helps enormously in those situations, which is another reason I love this plant. When smoking, people either seem incredibly stupid or insanely smart, sometimes all at once and no one cares or judges. 

I hear you about people not living up to expectations. I certainly feel tremendous guilt when I don't and it bugs me that some people don't even have the semblance of remorse. I don't even always expect an apology if I think their regret is sincere because sometimes shit happens. However, if it is a pattern, I begin to disassociate from that person.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What do you guys think about growing a salvia divinorum plant so I can grab some leaves and chew a quid whenever I want? I wonder if it's even worth the time. I've tripped on salvia a couple of times using the smoking method and had an alright trip.. But I was wondering if theres a difference in the trip between smoking it and eating t. I found the trip to be overly intense and not in a good way or a bad way.. It would be cool if it wasn't so intense and lasted longer. Have any of you ever chewed up salvia leaves? Did you enjoy your trip?


I hated the salvia trips I had. They weren't terrible but weren't enjoyable. 

I did pick up some capsules of DMT. It is full of what appears to be some plant material. I would like suggestions on how to best smoke these. Mix with weed? Pipe or bong? The whole dose or a little at a time? Music or not, or does it even matter?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I hated the salvia trips I had. They weren't terrible but weren't enjoyable.
> 
> I did pick up some capsules of DMT. It is full of what appears to be some plant material. I would like suggestions on how to best smoke these. Mix with weed? Pipe or bong? The whole dose or a little at a time? Music or not, or does it even matter?


Have you ever tripped by chewing on the leaves? 

Sweet dude, you'll have a good time. Just don't smoke a large dose for your first trip. No need for a sitter or anything, unless you want one.

IME, smoking with weed was no different than smoking with tobacco. I recommend weed though since it's always better being high after tripping. I also recommend you smoke some with tobacco (or vap) so you can feel the after effects of DMT. It will feel like a very clean and smooth body high.. Like you just screwed the hottest chick and you're feeling good.. relaxed high.

Pipe since you can control how much or how fast your inhaling the smoke. Bong once you're experienced with the dosages you prefer. 

Depends on how much you have. You said plant like material, what do you mean by that? The DMT I have seen extracted and the DMT I've smoked has always been white with a yellow tint. I've never measured out actual dosages. At one point I was given a bunch of capsules of DMT from a friends just because and with that I was able to tell how much to sprinkle. I say go with the sprinkle method (I just created this method)
1) fill your pipe about halfway with whatever you want to smoke with your DMT.
2) sprinkle just a little DMT in your pipe. Spread it out evenly over the bowl and don't make it a thick layer (at all).
3) Now when you hit it, how a quarter of your pipe.. Inhale and exhale.. See how you feel. You may begin to trip and it depends on how much more you want to trip.. If you want more, hit another quarter.. Then another.. Depnds on you. 

MUSIC!!!!!!!! Yes dude. Play some good feeling trippy music. It may seem stereotypical, but the first time I tripped on DMT, I listened to "I am the walrus".. Awesome DMT song.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Also, if you have DMT to spare, I say you roll a DMT joint. OMFG dude, it will be the most smooth trip you've ever had. I feel in love with them on my first one. You just get your joint ready with your bud. Before rolling, tap out a thin line of DMT along the edge of the bud taht's on top of your flat rolling paper. Roll it up and light it. Take decent sized hits and hold it in. Keep on puffing till you are where you want. You will see visuals creeping on. Your visuals will peak on your last hit but it won't really feel like a peak. They're awesome, trust me.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks dude.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

No biggie man, i understand that there is a pattern here, so I understand that as well...






mindphuk said:


> Sometimes after I post, I read through it and find a missed word like that or some other thing that doesn't make sense. However, lately, if I only change a word or a few letters, I've been getting bounced to some RIU security thing and hasn't been accepting my confirmation. It's become insane.
> 
> Either way, I still remember thinking I was saying 'learn the science' otherwise the figuring it out for yourself wouldn't have made as much sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> No biggie man, i understand that there is a pattern here, so I understand that as well...


Just keep sticking to your word and act the person you strive to be. The older you get, the more you will notice that the world is full of assholes and people that will screw you over, even in the smallest of ways. It can be hard for nice people (and healers like me and you), but you have to learn to say 'no' more often than you want because your instincts tell you to help out others. You will then get a reputation, not for being the helpful guy you really are but as an easy mark. A sad state of affairs, but it's true.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

So you are saying some atheists are assholes and targetting me cause im an easy mark?


And that you somehow screwd me over?

Im might be wrong.




mindphuk said:


> Just keep sticking to your word and act the person you strive to be. The older you get, the more you will notice that the world is full of assholes and people that will screw you over, even in the smallest of ways. It can be hard for nice people (and healers like me and you), but you have to learn to say 'no' more often than you want because your instincts tell you to help out others. You will then get a reputation, not for being the helpful guy you really are but as an easy mark. A sad state of affairs, but it's true.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> So you are saying some atheists are assholes and targetting me cause im an easy mark?
> 
> 
> And that you somehow screwd me over?
> ...


Atheists? No, most anyone is capable of doing that, often people we would never consider. I'm not talking about here but IRL where it counts. 
AFAIK, I never screwed you over.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 17, 2012)

HOLY FUCK SHIT!! I just found out what's wrong with me mentally. I have a disorder called derealization/depersonalization disorder. I'm not sure why I'm telling you guys this, I guess it's because I'm kinda happy and can do some research on what goes on in my head now. Also it relates to cannabis.. And sadly my loving shrooms. Apparently cannabis and shroom trips (good or bad) kick in the effects of this disorder. Fuck.. 

Weird.. Anyways, somebody I talked to here was describing exactly how I felt about the "robotic" and "third person" feeling and we were trying to figure out WTH it is.. I'm sorry I forgot who I was talking to but you should check it out.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 17, 2012)

Common descriptions of symptoms are: feeling disconnected from one's physicality; feeling as though one is not completely occupying the body; not feeling in control of one's speech or physical movements; feeling detached from one's own thoughts or emotions; a sense of automation, going through the motions of life but not experiencing it or participating in it; loss of conviction with one's identity; feeling a disconnection from one's body; inability to accept ones reflection as one's own; difficulty relating oneself to reality and the environment; feeling as though one is in a dream; and even _out-of-body experiences'.[SUP][2]

[/SUP]_


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2012)

You learn that on da interwebz? Always a good idea to self diagnose via WebMD...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 17, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> You learn that on da interwebz? Always a good idea to self diagnose via WebMD...


Yes. I should talk to my doctor about this.. Not sure if you're using sarcasm since you don't like me and all, but I probably will check out more on WebMD.. Good advice, thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> HOLY FUCK SHIT!! I just found out what's wrong with me mentally. I have a disorder called derealization/depersonalization disorder. I'm not sure why I'm telling you guys this, I guess it's because I'm kinda happy and can do some research on what goes on in my head now. Also it relates to cannabis.. And sadly my loving shrooms. Apparently cannabis and shroom trips (good or bad) kick in the effects of this disorder. Fuck..
> 
> Weird.. Anyways, somebody I talked to here was describing exactly how I felt about the "robotic" and "third person" feeling and we were trying to figure out WTH it is.. I'm sorry I forgot who I was talking to but you should check it out.


Well if you just personally realized this ... I see a message of hope there. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

So I'm PM'ing somebody (Name withheld). He/she (Just gonna go by he) is trying to convince me that Francis Cricks discovered the double-helix while tripping on LSD. He claims that this is well known throughout the scientific community. Am I missing something? Is this true?

I could have sworn Rosalind with her X-rays discovered it first and her research was given to Watson who then shared it with Cricks. Ignoring that, I doubt he was tripping during his research. 

So did Cricks trip on LSD while doing research? BS right?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

Well it depends, is it possible that this LSD was in pill form? Because pills make you feel better, thats science! xD


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Well it depends, is it possible that this LSD was in pill form? Because pills make you feel better, thats science! xD


Just as clever as the other 10 times you've said that.. Nicely done.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Honestly dude, I don't see how you can laugh at me but not your beliefs.. I guess saying we're young gods that live on for eternity is believable.. Totally not laughable.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

UMadBro???


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

I better shut up though... Big brother Pad said there might be some consequences...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> UMadBro???


No, I'm not the one desperately clinging on to their beliefs. I don't need to spew anger in order for me to keep my beliefs.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No, I'm not the one desperately clinging on to their beliefs. I don't need to spew anger in order for me to keep my beliefs.


You shouldnt have beliefs, beliefs are stupid.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


HAHA I cant believe I never thought of posting this yet.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You shouldnt have beliefs, beliefs are stupid.


No, you're stupid.. Beliefs are fine as long as you can be open with them and not just get mad.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Oh you know me, hating those damn believers.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No, you're stupid.. Beliefs are fine as long as you can be open with them and not just get mad.


Nah man, beliefs are stupid. A belief that god is real is stupid and a belief that god is not real is stupid. Understand and know, dont believe.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah man, beliefs are stupid. A belief that god is real is stupid and a belief that god is not real is stupid. Understand and know, dont believe.


A belief that god isn't real is not stupid IMO.. Sure it can't be proven but saying that god isn't real IS NOT stupid. Using god as answers in life's questions is stupid IMO.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> A belief that god isn't real is not stupid IMO.. Sure it can't be proven but saying that god isn't real IS NOT stupid. Using god as answers in life's questions is stupid IMO.


Nah man, its stupid. Puts you into a tiny little belief bubble that you are so reluctant to leave. Beliefs are stupid.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah man, its stupid. Puts you into a tiny little belief bubble that you are so reluctant to leave. Beliefs are stupid.


Stubborn beliefs are stupid, yup.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw a creepy ass bug in my house that was quick on it's feet. I chased it around trying to smack it with a wrench. Since it was too fast and my aim isn't something to brag about, I grabbed my long-neck bic lighter and torched and smacked it with a wrench to end the discomfort the creature must have felt. At that moment I felt like a dick for taking something's life. But then I thought that it's just a bug.. Then I realized that I'm only an animal and I just protected my territory. Consciousness mixes weird with being an animal. That is all..


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So I'm PM'ing somebody (Name withheld). He/she (Just gonna go by he) is trying to convince me that Francis Cricks discovered the double-helix while tripping on LSD. He claims that this is well known throughout the scientific community. Am I missing something? Is this true?
> 
> I could have sworn Rosalind with her X-rays discovered it first and her research was given to Watson who then shared it with Cricks. Ignoring that, I doubt he was tripping during his research.
> 
> So did Cricks trip on LSD while doing research? BS right?


Of course it's true, he talks about it in his Nobel speech. 
Yes, Crick saw Franklin's x-ray and knew fairly quickly the implications of it. There was no hallucinogens required, just long hours putting together a model that worked. 

He might be thinking about Kekule and his insight into the structure of benzene he had during a day-dream.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I saw a creepy ass bug in my house that was quick on it's feet. I chased it around trying to smack it with a wrench. Since it was too fast and my aim isn't something to brag about, I grabbed my long-neck bic lighter and torched and smacked it with a wrench to end the discomfort the creature must have felt. At that moment I felt like a dick for taking something's life. But then I thought that it's just a bug.. Then I realized that I'm only an animal and I just protected my territory. Consciousness mixes weird with being an animal. That is all..


Vee endoskeletalss are ze Master Phylum. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Vee endoskeletalss are ze Master Phylum. cn


What?.......


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What?.......


Translation: Neer is smoking better shit than you are tonight


----------



## zat (Jul 23, 2012)

My random thought of the moment: I am leaving in 10 minutes to quit my job for good and have no idea what I'm doing next. How's that? And before all the critics come out of the wood works and start calling me dumb/stupid....all I can say is trust me.....this decision is saving my life.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2012)

zat said:


> My random thought of the moment: I am leaving in 10 minutes to quit my job for good and have no idea what I'm doing next. How's that? And before all the critics come out of the wood works and start calling me dumb/stupid....all I can say is trust me.....this decision is saving my life.


Believe me, Zat, I understand. I fucking despise working a corporate office 9-5 job, and I refuse to do it. I could feel every second of my life just ticking away under those florescent lights, surrounded by people that I would never choose to spend time with. I quit that rat race in 2007, lived on unemployment for 99 weeks (super easy in this economy) and had no clue what I was going to do. I just knew that I couldn't go back to that life. I started growing in my apartment, and playing music on the street for the rush hour crowds to make ends meet. I now have a little successful home business that I make about 30k a year from (it's a good front) , and now make almost 100k from my grow alone from a 6.5 x 8' office and less than 2000w. I'm so much happier now sleeping 'til noon and get to really enjoy and experience life. 
You'll probably feel more alive this evening than you have in years. Too bad you couldn't have gotten yourself fired to collect your unemployment, but I'd bet you have some savings and will land on your feet. Let us know how the march in goes this evening, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 23, 2012)

zat said:


> My random thought of the moment: I am leaving in 10 minutes to quit my job for good and have no idea what I'm doing next. How's that? And before all the critics come out of the wood works and start calling me dumb/stupid....all I can say is trust me.....this decision is saving my life.


I support you in your decision.. Who the hell wants to be miserable their whole lives? Just be sure that you have a way to support yourself.


----------



## zat (Jul 23, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Believe me, Zat, I understand. I fucking despise working a corporate office 9-5 job, and I refuse to do it. I could feel every second of my life just ticking away under those florescent lights, surrounded by people that I would never choose to spend time with. I quit that rat race in 2007, lived on unemployment for 99 weeks (super easy in this economy) and had no clue what I was going to do. I just knew that I couldn't go back to that life. I started growing in my apartment, and playing music on the street for the rush hour crowds to make ends meet. I now have a little successful home business that I make about 30k a year from (it's a good front) , and now make almost 100k from my grow alone from a 6.5 x 8' office and less than 2000w. I'm so much happier now sleeping 'til noon and get to really enjoy and experience life.
> You'll probably feel more alive this evening than you have in years. Too bad you couldn't have gotten yourself fired to collect your unemployment, but I'd bet you have some savings and will land on your feet. Let us know how the march in goes this evening, I'm rooting for you!


Hey thanks man. Yup...it was "the cube" but my cube wasn't even a real cube...it was in the middle of a fucking hallway! Of course when i resigned everyone was like "Oh! What!?" and I just don't get how people can get up and do that everyday. It's as if they've never spent a minute of their lives in self-reflection or asked "Now hang on....when I'm on my death bed, will I feel satisfied w/how I lived my life?" Unemployment where I live is almost impossible to get. I was once fired by an abusive boss who fabricated complete lies about me and "doctored" the paperwork to make it look like I was causing office problems (when in fact SHE was the one doing it all), and she fired me in a fucking email while I was out of state. I filed for unemployment and was denied because I was apparently "insubordinate." (yup...that doctored paperwork). Well yes, call me insubordinate, but I will generally hang up the phone when you call me on my personal cell phone and demand that I tell you if I'm quitting while I'm on professional business in another fucking state. No unemployment here....just crossing my fingers and saying "fuck it" to the stress right now. I'm fucking tired of living my life for other people and if I end up on the streets then I do....there are worse things than homelessness.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2012)

zat said:


> Hey thanks man. Yup...it was "the cube" but my cube wasn't even a real cube...it was in the middle of a fucking hallway! Of course when i resigned everyone was like "Oh! What!?" and I just don't get how people can get up and do that everyday. It's as if they've never spent a minute of their lives in self-reflection or asked "Now hang on....when I'm on my death bed, will I feel satisfied w/how I lived my life?" Unemployment where I live is almost impossible to get. I was once fired by an abusive boss who fabricated complete lies about me and "doctored" the paperwork to make it look like I was causing office problems (when in fact SHE was the one doing it all), and she fired me in a fucking email while I was out of state. I filed for unemployment and was denied because I was apparently "insubordinate." (yup...that doctored paperwork). Well yes, call me insubordinate, but I will generally hang up the phone when you call me on my personal cell phone and demand that I tell you if I'm quitting while I'm on professional business in another fucking state. No unemployment here....just crossing my fingers and saying "fuck it" to the stress right now. I'm fucking tired of living my life for other people and if I end up on the streets then I do....there are worse things than homelessness.


I empathize completely. But, I'm telling you growing is awesome on many levels, emotionally healing, 'spiritually', and financially. It's healing to know that you are fighting that system that you despise so much, and are doing something active to change it. You could start a small grow now, and if you can last another few months you won't need a job. Read this empowering article:

*It's time for you to grow marijuana*


Don't hesitate. Cultivate. 

The concept called "peak oil" warns us that petroleum is finite and increasingly expensive. Unfortunately, petroleum forms the basis for our food supply network.
In many locales, it's already very difficult to find affordable organic nuts, grains, fruits and vegetables. As we move further into the 21st century, global warming, drought, and petroleum shortages are likely to make it even harder to get healthy, natural foods.

The solution? Learn to be a farmer. 
The best way to learn to be a farmer? Grow marijuana.

*Potty training*
Learning to grow marijuana is the best way to learn to grow anything.
When the plant was legal (it was legal until 1937), it was grown as a field crop and a feral crop. Farmers and agricultural colleges studied it, but not very much. Growers took cannabis for granted. They didn't understand its diverse uses like we now do; they didn't push cannabis for its highest production output. When the US government criminalized cannabis, it was a minor fiber and birdseed crop, far less important than tobacco and cotton.
Now, marijuana is illegal, so it's worth lots of money as a safe intoxicant, sacrament, and medicine. People who never would've tried to grow anything are growing marijuana.
Marijuana is a shamanistic plant. It's a teacher. It has male and female flowers, hundreds of variations, hundreds of uses, and is amenable to being changed by breeding and environmental manipulation. 
Cultivating cannabis teaches botany, chemistry, ecology, agriculture. If you learn to grow pot well, you learn to grow almost anything well. The gardening skills you learn are transferable and empowering. 
When energy crisis, drought, and food shortages arrive, you will be ahead of people who never grew anything. Way ahead.

*Overgrow, defined*
The Marc Emery concept of "Overgrow the Government" is not just a catchy slogan. It's not just wordplay on "overthrow the government." 
Instead, Emery's overgrow proposal is elegantly effective, and universally applicable to almost everyone reading this article. Here's why:
Marijuana is a mind-altering drug that creates new perceptions and realities. An inevitable byproduct of cannabis thinking is a tendency to question authority and imposed social structures.
Marijuana makes people feel good but doesn't kill them or hook them as do legal drugs like alcohol, pharmaceuticals, and tobacco. When people experience marijuana's gentle pleasures, they realize the government is telling lies about marijuana. They realize something they might not have realized before: that the government unjustly prohibits things that are blessings. They realize the government is corrupt, and needs to be changed. These realizations spur righteous anger, leading to rebellion.
Rebellion unfulfilled is a rat gnawing at the soul. People who see pot as a blessing and the government's war on pot as a curse want to fight the government's war on marijuana. They want to take action against prohibition.
Taking action against marijuana prohibition means different things to different people. For some, it only means voting against drug war politicians. For others, it means participating in politics as a marijuana proponent. Filing lawsuits, staging protests, arguing for marijuana in public meetings and the media- all these are useful actions. However, there are other actions that fight prohibition in a unique, powerful way. One of these is to use marijuana. Another is to grow and distribute it. Ultimately, the growing and providing of marijuana are the most effective ways of overcoming prohibition.
Thus we have come full circle, back to Emery's compelling "overgrow" philosophy: the best way to end prohibition is overgrow it. Prohibition seeks to kill as many marijuana plants as possible and prevent everyone from using marijuana. If people are to use marijuana, marijuana must be grown and distributed. The marijuana grower/distributor is a revolutionary, defying the government by providing the world with a forbidden plant that enlightens and heals.

*It's up to you*
Can you grow marijuana? Perhaps you've read horror stories about growers getting busted, and decided not to grow. Or you live at home with your parents or in a tiny apartment with no privacy. It seems right to be paranoid, eh? 
Whatever your excuse is, I offer the following challenge: you can grow marijuana right now, and if you don't choose to grow it, you are allowing the government to run your life, steal your freedom, and harm a plant you love. 
Again, consider this challenge: you can and should grow marijuana, and if you refuse to do so, you are letting fear and weakness dominate your mind and heart. That's not meant to be judgmental or make you feel bad- it's meant to inspire you to stand up for your rights.
Look how cheap and easy it is to grow pot. Here are the most basic necessities you need:
marijuana seeds and/or clones 
a minimum three foot diameter, five foot high grow space, indoors or outdoors, upon which you and/or the sun can shine strong, direct light at least five hours per day for approximately 12-16 weeks, which is the total start to finish growing time for most cannabis varieties grown from seed. 
Plants need five hours a day minimum of strong, direct natural or artificial light out of a total of 18 hours light a day during the plant's initial growth phase. 
During the flowering phase of growing marijuana, the plant needs five hours of strong light per day out of a total 12 hours of light every 24 hours. 
Plants need about six gallons of rich soil each. They need a gallon of water every two days. Ideal growing temperatures are 68 to 82 degrees F. 
You'll need an hour per day to tend your plants. 
Total cost of this most basic outdoor growing regimen averages less than $200 US. If you grow indoors, it costs an average of $350 to set up a secret closet garden. *It's well worth it*
If you don't have your own secure indoor or outdoor space in which to plant marijuana, find somebody else's outdoor place and put in a few plants that you can safely get to for watering and other maintenance chores. 
If you live near golf courses, estates, deserts, lakes, rivers, forests, parks, vacant lots, and similarly green areas, those are nice places for clandestine, off-site pot growing. 
Sure, you might lose your plants to pests, varmints, rip-offs, or police. If you grow from seed, you'll spend less than $200 and a few hours of labor on the project. You can afford to lose that. You can afford that investment risk. If you grow plants well and they make it to harvest, you can yield an average of one to six ounces of dried bud per plant. How much is that worth?
You get more than homegrown bud, however. You get farming knowledge. When the economic grid collapses and people are literally starving for fresh fruits and veggies, you'll be using botany experience gained growing marijuana to grow your own food, fiber, medicine. 
When you grow cannabis, you learn how to take care of a non-human life form. You learn about plant sexuality. You learn about watering, fertilizing, trimming, pest control, and goal orientation. You learn about self-sufficiency. There are few feelings so kind as the reward of sharing a joint or bowl of your personally grown herb with friends.
If you live in the Northern Hemisphere, right now is your outdoor growing season. In most areas, you could have been growing outdoors starting mid-March. From now until June 22, your plants will increase in height. During late June and July they will add girth and foliage. In August and September they will flower and ripen so you can harvest by October.
No matter where you live, if you have a closet, an empty refrigerator, a small room, an outhouse, a basement, a garage, an abandoned mini-van ? anywhere that has electricity, space, and privacy ? you can grow pot. 
You can grow one plant, or 1,000, depending on your infrastructure and goals. The bottom line is that everyone can grow marijuana if they really want to. And if everyone grows marijuana, prohibition will die.
Let me say it again: You CAN grow marijuana, right now, no matter where you are, no matter how little gardening experience you have. 

*But what about getting busted?*
Nearly a million people are arrested for marijuana in the US each year. Most of those arrests are for possession, distribution or transportation of cannabis. A small percentage of total cannabis arrests are for growing, but hundreds of thousands of other people grow pot and are not arrested. The vast majority of growers never get caught. 
If you're smart and careful, you likely won't get caught. Even if you get caught, you fight the charges. You do what you have to do to repair the damage that prohibition does to your life. You take the consequences as a badge of courage, just like civil rights protestors do when they get smashed in the face by police batons, when they get arrested for protesting against war, racism, injustice. Taking the chance of being hurt while fighting for freedom is a sign of maturity, strength, and conscience. 
After all, growing pot is a revolutionary act. Somebody has to have the guts to stand up to the government. If you don't do it, who will?

*Tips for beginners*

Pay safe attention to your plants. 
The more seeds you plant the more chance you have for success. 
Plant different batches of different seeds in different locations. 
Make sure you can recognize the difference between male and female plants; unless you want to breed your own seeds, get rid of the males so your female plants get phat and resiny without being impregnated by male pollen. 
Don't harvest until your buds are sticky and a few bud hairs and resin glands have started to turn brown. 
Cure and dry your buds for at least seven days in a 75 degree F, well-aerated, dark room. 
If you think you're being observed by police while taking care of your plants, watch the watchers, and determine if you really are being observed. 
In some areas, natural rainfall is enough to get your plants through summer and autumn. 
If you're growing indoors, make sure you provide ventilation, odor control, light control, and adequate nutrients. 
You don't have to use high intensity ballast lamps. You can use full-spectrum fluorescents and suck down a lot less electricity. 
Trim your plant's top stems before plants are one month old; this increases diameter and yield per plant. 
Grow lots of seedlings in peat pots and give them to your friends. Encourage everyone to grow cannabis. 
Plant seedlings where there are automatic watering systems. 
Don't use poisons on your crop. 
Remember:
"Nobody can give you freedom. Nobody can give you equality or justice or anything. If you're a man, you take it."
- Malcolm X, 1965


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 24, 2012)

What do you guys think about physical fights? No weapons just fists?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Einstein would probably say the same thing he said about wars.. I don't remember his exact words but it's something like "they don't need that big brain of theirs, all they needed was a backbone"..

But IDK..I'm asking because I was threatened by a dickhole lol.. I'm gonna duke it out with him no matter what. 

I see people talking about how it's juvenile and whatever but still.. We're only animals.

Hey tyler.. Wanna fight? Just not in the ear.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Einstein would probably say the same thing he said about wars.. I don't remember his exact words but it's something like "they don't need that big brain of theirs, all they needed was a backbone"..
> 
> But IDK..I'm asking because I was threatened by a dickhole lol.. I'm gonna duke it out with him no matter what.
> 
> ...


When the fight was over, nothing was solved, but nothing mattered. We all felt saved.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 24, 2012)

I hate confrontation so much, I hate tough guy assholes so much. I only fight if the guy really deserves it or wont stfu about wanting to fight me and is in my face and shit. LOVED the competition though, controlled fighting against respectable skilled opponents is a rush. Never got into a street fight after I joined boxing though.


----------



## zat (Jul 24, 2012)

oh c'mon guys...can't we all just get a long? *group hug* LOL!!! I avoid violence as much as possible....but there have been a few times when I needed to take action due to a douche bag trying to beat up on a woman. There is one person, however, that if I saw them in an alley w/no cameras around...I'd fucking take them out for good....but only one.


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 24, 2012)

u can smack me and call me a bitch i will walk away ...........but if u punch me in the back of the head on my way out u will cut u open like a can of corn


----------



## dashcues (Jul 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I hate confrontation so much, I hate tough guy assholes so much. I only fight if the guy really deserves it or wont stfu about wanting to fight me and is in my face and shit. LOVED the competition though, controlled fighting against respectable skilled opponents is a rush. Never got into a street fight after I joined boxing though.


I'm with ya Chief. Started boxing at a young age.Continued with it until my late teens.
Absolutely love the controlled fights.Not so much the angry fighting.

And Hep...if you do fight,and I hope ya don't, keep your chin down.Hands up.Think clear and confident.Play the fight out many times in your head before hand.
Good Luck!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Einstein would probably say the same thing he said about wars.. I don't remember his exact words but it's something like "they don't need that big brain of theirs, all they needed was a backbone"..
> 
> But IDK..I'm asking because I was threatened by a dickhole lol.. I'm gonna duke it out with him no matter what.
> 
> ...


If you're both untrained and unarmed, a physical fight can just blow off steam, which can be good. But there's so many crazy assholes that won't just take a beat down, they'll come back to really hurt you. No honor. If someone is trained they should not fight except for their life (or the lives of loved ones) because they can cause SO much damage, often permanent damage. I started my martial arts journey at 14 with Shaolin Chuan-Fa kung fu, then fell in love with Bruce Lee and studied Wing Chun, and then some grappling in judo and hapkido, and ended up with boxing (made golden gloves). I got into my first real fight late in HS and it was scary, I got hurt but hurt these two guys pretty badly. I didn't find any thrill in it, just trying to get away. I lived in some awful Chicago neighborhoods, and have had a handful of encounters and I've bounced in a few clubs for a while. I've seen people get really fucked up, and it's all ugly. When someone is trained, it's not you hit me, I hit you and we both come away with black eyes. Bones break and it's a trip to the hospital to restructure jaws, knees, elbows, eye sockets... fucking ugly. I've said this to people who wanted to start shit with me, and it's stopped fights when they see that I'm sincere and not just talking shit. But having said that, Dashcues and CWE have it right: controlled sparring with safety equipment, even full contact, is thrilling! I'll still get out the shit when my brother comes over to spar around. Amazing exercise, and we just look at each other and laugh when someone lands a clean blow, even if it's a little too hard...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive always been intrigued by hapkido and akido.

I want to get into jiu jiutsu or brazilian jiu jiutsu


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 24, 2012)

dashcues said:


> I'm with ya Chief. Started boxing at a young age.Continued with it until my late teens.
> Absolutely love the controlled fights.Not so much the angry fighting.
> 
> And Hep...if you do fight,and I hope ya don't, keep your chin down.Hands up.Think clear and confident.Play the fight out many times in your head before hand.
> Good Luck!


Yeah, I got the whole chin down, fade with the punches, and take hits with forehead thing down better than the average street fighter.. I spar with my cousin all the time.. I know I'll take him out, just wanted to hear some opinions on this ha.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 24, 2012)

See I'm not trained like you guys. My uncle is a boxing coach so he teaches me a thing or two every once in a while.. Me and his son (my cousin) also spar with each other alot. I know I'd be able to take the dick down (believe me, I tried to avoid the fight but he's making threats. I'm not gonna go find him and fuck with him but he sounds pretty serious. If he confronts me, it's on) since he's just an average street fighter.. You know, the ones that toss around windmill punches lol.. Still, you never know. Hopefuly he doesn't mess with me but I'm gonna keep my guard up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Ive always been intrigued by hapkido and akido.
> 
> I want to get into jiu jiutsu or brazilian jiu jiutsu


Aikido is fucking hard to learn, takes a while. BJJ is probably the most effective art one on one, but you have to train rollin' on top of other dudes. A little gay for me


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know why I just told you guys that lol.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't know why I just told you guys that lol.


Oh shit man, here I was just wonderin what you were up to and get a heapin scoop of real shit. lol It's better to vent it somewhere lol then you don't end up doin it in the wrong place. haha. Well shit man check out my grow it's goin fairly good ^^ 
but about the drama fuck man you decide if you're gonna help em or not.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 25, 2012)

I went to my dad's house and we were eating diner. We got into the discussion of religion because I quoted budha (you won't be punished for your anger. You will be punished by your anger) and he said " You better not be getting sacrilegious because that's the last thing you need".. So I said I was just quoting him.. Then he asked if I was still a christian and he was saying I sound like a damn atheist. So I just told him "It shouldn't matter".. Then he got kinda pissy and I ended up just saying I was christian. 

I think next time I'm just gonna tell him I'm atheist. I need to find my balls lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ Yeah, that's difficult, Hep. Luckily, I came out to my family early on, so they're decades used to it. But, I've seen friends come out atheist to their loved ones in the last few years, and it's astounding how violent the reactions can be: anything from screaming, to crying, to disbelief to threats. I'm sure there are families who handle this info more rationally, but I'd bet they're few and far between. Some families even go so far as to ostracize the atheist until they agree to believe again (how the fuck does that work?). I'm betting it was/is a similar experience to homosexuals coming out to their families. So, it's probably best in the long run, but be prepared for these reactions...


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2012)

Went out to dinner with my brother in law and he started full on preaching at the table.

I just got up, said "I'm going out for a smoke."  lol i wish, i had a cig.

I have read the same book he has but he still feels the need to preach to the choir.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I went to my dad's house and we were eating diner. We got into the discussion of religion because I quoted budha (you won't be punished for your anger. You will be punished by your anger) and he said " You better not be getting sacrilegious because that's the last thing you need".. So I said I was just quoting him.. Then he asked if I was still a christian and he was saying I sound like a damn atheist. So I just told him "It shouldn't matter".. Then he got kinda pissy and I ended up just saying I was christian.
> 
> I think next time I'm just gonna tell him I'm atheist. I need to find my balls lol.





tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Yeah, that's difficult, Hep. Luckily, I came out to my family early on, so they're decades used to it. But, I've seen friends come out atheist to their loved ones in the last few years, and it's astounding how violent the reactions can be: anything from screaming, to crying, to disbelief to threats. I'm sure there are families who handle this info more rationally, but I'd bet they're few and far between. Some families even go so far as to ostracize the atheist until they agree to believe again (how the fuck does that work?). I'm betting it was/is a similar experience to homosexuals coming out to their families. So, it's probably best in the long run, but be prepared for these reactions...


@ Hep, sorry to hear that, man.. it can be difficult to 'come out', especially to your parents if they're religious.. My dad still gives me shit when I *respond*to a pastor on FB when he asks me religious questions.. "Why do you have to do that shit in public, make everyone believe the same shit you do and "force it on them"?!"

Know what I do? LOL all the way to the bank! 

At this point, I'm a full grown adult, I can make my own decisions, his approval, in that sense, means absolutely nothing to me because I know I'm right. It's a sort of "aww, you're adorable.." kind of reaction he gets for still believing such bullshit. He's old, old enough to be afraid of death, and as a theist, I really don't blame him, his whole life he's been spoonfed bullshit, bullshit to *make him* afraid of death to seek salvation. This is one thing about organized religion I will never, absolutely ever, forgive. It's touched me deeply on such a personal level I've harbored resentment ever since. 

What the fuck has being afraid of death ever accomplished except pouring fuel on the fire of ignorance? It's absolutely fucking pathetic.

Stand the fuck up and face fucking oblivion. Realize, one day, you're going to die, accept it. Face it. Deal with it like a goddamn man, not a scared fucking child.



lokie said:


> Went out to dinner with my brother in law and he started full on preaching at the table.
> 
> I just got up, said "I'm going out for a smoke."  lol i wish, i had a cig.
> 
> I have read the same book he has but he still feels the need to preach to the choir.


I absolutely love opportunities like that! 

Stand your ground for 15 minutes and watch the faithful wilt. It's delicious! 

Once they realize you're not an ignorant fuck they switch tactics and become much more assertive. That's when you do the same and bring out the big guns "creation is proof of intelligence? How do you know _which_ intelligence?" "..."... "what about dinosaurs? What was the purpose of them?"... "..." "a flood? Are you fucking kidding me?"... "..."... "OK, I think we're done here"... 

When put through the gauntlet, answers become incomplete, insufficient, or simply outright LIES. I've caught motherfuckers in lies on the spot and called em on it just to be met with more lies. These assholes rely on peoples ignorance. That right there tells me it's nothing more than a scam led by another con artist not smart enough to see through the shit in the first place. Whether they themselves buy it or not is irrelevant, they don't accept anything that comes out of your mouth.

I had a 6 week conversation with 2 JW's last summer and the second guy was getting so fed up with my shit he actually nudged the other guy who was attempting to get through right in front of me multiple times, as if to say "lets just get the fuck out of here, this guy isn't buying any of our bullshit, we're just wasting our time...". 

And that was the last I've seen of them. 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------

